# Metropolis Ark 3



## JanR (Oct 19, 2017)

Could this be a teaser poster for Metropolis Ark 3?

Orchestral Tools just posted it on their Facebook page.
Wonder what the concept of that library would be! )) Love the first 2


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 19, 2017)

I think your assumptions are correct, it does indeed look like Metropolis Ark 3


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 19, 2017)

they're replacing their flagship woodwinds library with.....an epic drum library?


----------



## will_m (Oct 19, 2017)

Picture makes me think Eastern percussion for some reason, seems a bit soon for MA3.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 19, 2017)

after EPIC triple forte and EPIC triple piano, now ARK 3 EPIC mf?^^


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 19, 2017)

Epic ppp > fff thank you


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't think they'd put out two new libraries at once. Maybe BWW 3?


----------



## Quanah (Oct 19, 2017)

Certainly looks like Metropolis Ark 3, with that art deco motif.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 19, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Don't think they'd put out two new libraries at once. Maybe BWW 3?



wait there's BWW2? where have I been all these years...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 19, 2017)

Really have no idea what's gonna be about.. interesting old style graphic.. maybe something vintage sounding?


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 19, 2017)

pretty sure it's Metro 3. it's almost metro's anniversary again.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 19, 2017)

Metropolis Ark 3 - Epic mezzofortissimo


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 19, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> pretty sure it's Metro 3. it's almost metro's anniversary again.


any ideas on the content?


----------



## VinRice (Oct 19, 2017)

It's Metropolis 3, hence the M and the big 3 in the poster.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 19, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> any ideas on the content?



no idea haha. Probably more hybrid synths stuff this time?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 19, 2017)

You are wrong. It is a drum library. I read that one year ago in an interview.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 19, 2017)

VinRice said:


> It's Metropolis 3, hence the M and the big 3 in the poster.



Yes - noticed this as well.

http://www.musictech.net/2016/03/orchestral-tools-metropolis-ark-1-review/

It's the same M, font and color, with the globe type thing in the background. Definitely Metropolis Ark 3!


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 19, 2017)

Got it ! They will hate me for revealing before the release, but I'm such a bad guy!

So there it is :

Metropolis ark 3 : The edge of the epic silence from the frozen forest recorded in the famous teldair stage.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 19, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Metropolis Ark 3 - Epic mezzofortissimo


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 19, 2017)

vintage sounds? Retropolis Ark(aic) 3 ?
Looking forward to this one


----------



## Quanah (Oct 19, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Yes - noticed this as well.
> 
> http://www.musictech.net/2016/03/orchestral-tools-metropolis-ark-1-review/
> 
> It's the same M, font and color, with the globe type thing in the background. Definitely Metropolis Ark 3!


Oh gosh, I finally clicked on the image to open the full pic and saw the "M". Not really even a question, then. MA3.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 19, 2017)

could metro 3 possibly be the consolidation of 1+2 (combining ppp to FFF for full range) plus some new features perhaps?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 19, 2017)

If really it is MA3 so it couldl be movement/ pulse oriented.....


----------



## Andrew (Oct 19, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> You are wrong. It is a drum library. I read that one year ago in an interview.


The fact that the '3' appears to be on a drum velum of sorts would appear to back this up.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe more of an instrument combo library, along the lines of SF's Bernard Hermann.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 19, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> could metro 3 possibly be the consolidation of 1+2 (combining ppp to FFF for full range) plus some new features perhaps?


But MA 1 and 2 have a very different set of instruments and articulations. I think BOI fills that gap.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 19, 2017)

This is a bit of a head scratcher. I also think that it's looking like a new percussion library, but why would they withdraw Woodwinds just at the same time as they oaky to launch this. (Just at the tail end of the Spitfire promo too).

Unless its a Woodwind Library .....

Metropolis Ark 3 - Epic Wind....

Something smells funny about this one....


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 19, 2017)

Andrew said:


> The fact that the '3' appears to be on a drum velum of sorts would appear to back this up.



Would welcome a Drum Library. The Perc in ark 1 is one of the best things about it! Shit. I think I’ve unintentionally transitioned into a Perc whore.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 19, 2017)

EPIC WIND ENSEMBLE HMMM....


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 19, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> EPIC WIND ENSEMBLE HMMM....


No no no...epic movements......


----------



## mac (Oct 19, 2017)

I thinks we gonna see us some orchestral tools duduks, folks.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 19, 2017)

epic triangle - boldest orchestra eva


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 19, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> epic triangle - boldest orchestra eva



Orchestral Tools Proudly reveals the only Ark to have ever escaped the Bermusical Triangle. Embrace the 3 surviving sides of Epic. 

Or something. Haha


----------



## samphony (Oct 19, 2017)

No it’s an epic penny whistle Library with bonus cowbell ensemble that has 400 rr


----------



## Vastman (Oct 19, 2017)

Whatever it is, I'm saving some duckets! Both MA 1&2 are amazing libraries and i hope OT offers great discounts on the first two so folks can be encouraged to get them.

I don't see a problem with OT coming out with two new libraries...their intro deals are always great. Besides, I have enough windy thingies


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2017)

Looking forward to MA3 , any guesses, or mention of when it will be released ?


----------



## danielb (Oct 19, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> Got it ! They will hate me for revealing before the release, but I'm such a bad guy!
> 
> So there it is :
> 
> Metropolis ark 3 : The edge of the epic silence from the frozen forest recorded in the famous teldair stage.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 19, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> This is a bit of a head scratcher. I also think that it's looking like a new percussion library, but why would they withdraw Woodwinds just at the same time as they oaky to launch this. (Just at the tail end of the Spitfire promo too).
> 
> Unless its a Woodwind Library .....
> 
> ...



I could (and probably am) be wrong but I don’t think anything smells funny. OT have spent years meticulously sampling their vision of an Orchestra. The fact the are discontinuing their Woodwinds library doesn’t, to me, say “our orchestra no longer has Woodwind Instruments but here's an Ark in its replacement”. I think it’s quite probable that a new Winds Library is going to take its place and a new Ark will be released also. We’ll see huh. Either way, it’s gonna cost us haha!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 19, 2017)

It's been confirmed that there is in fact a new woodwind library coming too: Berlin Woodwinds Revive. 

Reprogrammed woodwinds with 8 new totally re-recorded instruments etc


----------



## Breaker (Oct 19, 2017)

From the Musictech Magazine interview year ago (during the MA2 recordings):
_"With the Metropolis Ark Series the collections are focused on a specific epic sound – all-in-one solutions for a certain kind of music."
_
So a epic percussion library (like HZ01 /HZP ) recorded in Teldex would make sense.

Another option would be a sound design library like Gravity but they would lose the Teldex advantage there.

If they are aiming the same price range as previous editions (around 600€) then just a percussion library would probably not be enough though. So maybe percussion AND sound design...?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I could (and probably am) be wrong but I don’t think anything smells funny. OT have spent years meticulously sampling their vision of an Orchestra. The fact the are discontinuing their Woodwinds library doesn’t, to me, say “our orchestra no longer has Woodwind Instruments but here's an Ark in its replacement”. I think it’s quite probable that a new Winds Library is going to take its place and a new Ark will be released also. We’ll see huh. Either way, it’s gonna cost us haha!



Dude, read the last two ones of my post again - or was I being too subtle...... ?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 20, 2017)

Please, not another drum library....
1) We already have many of them
2) Damn, we want them all !

That was a message from the Percussion Addicted Community.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 20, 2017)

All jokes aside, that would be a curious choice to release a drums oriented Metropolis. They already have that covered with Berlin Percussions, and the "Epic drums" territory is well populated with already released products like HZP or Strikeforce.

As mentionned before, "_With the Metropolis Ark Series the collections are focused on a specific epic sound – all-in-one solutions for a certain kind of music."_

So, I'm hoping for something more similar to the previous offerings, with unusual combinations of instruments, unusual section sizes, etc. Unusual


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 20, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Dude, read the last two ones of my post again - or was I being too subtle...... ?



No I got it. I’m just wondering why there can’t be a Winds Library to replace BWW and another Ark? Time will tell.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 20, 2017)

JanR said:


> Could this be a teaser poster for Metropolis Ark 3?
> 
> Orchestral Tools just posted it on their Facebook page.
> Wonder what the concept of that library would be! )) Love the first 2


 ƒu¢k! I'll be broke before the holidays


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 20, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Metropolis Ark 3 - Epic mezzofortissimo


Metropolis Ark 4 (33")


----------



## JanR (Oct 20, 2017)

Just realized the 3 on the poster is designed in such a way it could represent the different drum/cymbal sizes. And the motives and drum in the background could point to ethnic percussion


----------



## JanR (Oct 20, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> ƒu¢k! I'll be broke before the holidays


I feel you


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 20, 2017)

I hope it is not a drum library. We all have too much drum vsts....
Sound design.....don't think...... MA3 for shure...but full of what.....ethnic maybe ????


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2017)

Maybe more stuff that people wished from M1 and M2


----------



## ModalRealist (Oct 20, 2017)

With the cogs and the nav lines and the compass- or clock-line design of the "three", I wonder if it's tempo-synced material? I can't see it being just drums... that'd be very boring!


----------



## resound (Oct 20, 2017)

The 3 in the poster kind of looks like a bird. Maybe it's Metro Ark 3, epic bird calls! Thousands of different bird calls each with multiple round robins (no pun intended).


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 20, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> No I got it. I’m just wondering why there can’t be a Winds Library to replace BWW and another Ark? Time will tell.


because there is no way I can affoard both at the same time!!! isn't that obvious!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 20, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> With the cogs and the nav lines and the compass- or clock-line design of the "three", I wonder if it's tempo-synced material? I can't see it being just drums... that'd be very boring!


Excellent idea. TEMPO-SYNCHED (clock-line design).


----------



## Saxer (Oct 20, 2017)

If I had a wish: Epic is covered. Go chamber.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 20, 2017)

Saxer said:


> If I had a wish: Epic is covered. Go chamber.


That's what I'm hoping. Smaller sections or solo instruments to complement the two first volumes


----------



## NoamL (Oct 20, 2017)

My guess is no more informed than anyone else's but I'd guess a collection of "cinematic exotic" instruments.

All the instruments that have been dragged into orchestral duties from outside the western orchestra for cinematic purposes. Tin whistles from the Shire, duduks from Westeros, rhaitas from Mordor...

It fits with the direction MA2 already established of looking at instruments they haven't covered yet. This is different from Spitfire's Albion approach which seems to be "what textures have we not sampled yet."

I don't think it will be tempo synced material recorded by the instruments already covered in MA1 because of compatibility issues.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2017)

whatever it is, I can't wait.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 21, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> ... solo ...


This makes the most sense to me so far.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 21, 2017)

bingo!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 21, 2017)

That circular item under the 3 in the image has a rope around the edge for what seems to be tensioning/tightening.

I think it will be a percussion library.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 21, 2017)

Vastman said:


> bingo!


?


----------



## lucor (Oct 21, 2017)

While I'd prefer something chamber sized, my money is still on a percussion library. They have basically every common Brass, Wind and String section known to man covered already, as well as every common orchestral percussion instrument, so "epic" percussion recorded in Teldex would be the next logical step.


----------



## Hanu_H (Oct 21, 2017)

Seems like a percussion library, I wish it would be something more interesting. New sounds and combinations of instruments are always welcomed.

-Hannes


----------



## mac (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm so completely percussioned out, please be something new...


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 2, 2017)

SO....November.....news ?


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 2, 2017)

For the past two years I've had my Christmas money earmarked for different libraries and then along came Ark 1 and Ark 2 and I bought them both. I also bought Inspire. 

I've got my eyes on a few things again this year which means it is Ark 3 and I will forsake my original purchases and end up with Ark 3. 

The good news. No regrets. Love my OT!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 27, 2017)

Interesting that we've heard nothing more on this... Don't they normally go for a November release? Would be good to know what we're looking at time wise as these are not cheap libraries and budget is kind of headed towards the debt ceiling.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm betting early to mid December.


----------



## JanR (Dec 7, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I'm betting early to mid December.







You were right! Orchestral tools just posted on FB the wait is over!!))))


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 7, 2017)

JanR said:


> You were right! Orchestral tools just posted on FB the wait is over!!))))


What can this be ?


----------



## John57 (Dec 7, 2017)

Well the wait is not over. Still do not know what Metropolis 3 is.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 7, 2017)

John57 said:


> Well the wait is not over. Still do not know what Metropolis 3 is.



Apparently the wait for the wait is what is over.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 7, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Apparently the wait for the wait is what is over.



And still waiting for what we all have been waiting....


----------



## thov72 (Dec 7, 2017)

I´m betting on fantasy style music. #3 HAS to be fantasy. EVERYONE does it like that. 
Look at Project Sam. Symphobia 3=Lumina=fantasy


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 7, 2017)

thov72 said:


> I´m betting on fantasy style music. #3 HAS to be fantasy. EVERYONE does it like that.
> Look at Project Sam. Symphobia 3=Lumina=fantasy


You must be right, look at Spitfire. Albion 3 = Iceni = fant...No.


----------



## mac (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm going for some kind of steam punk library, something dirty, mechanical, and industrial. Skinny Puppy meets the Sherlock Holmes soundtracks.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 7, 2017)

mac said:


> I'm going for some kind of steam punk library, something dirty, mechanical, and industrial. Skinny Puppy meets the Sherlock Holmes soundtracks.



THAT would be epic... err... cool, I mean.


----------



## thov72 (Dec 7, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> You must be right, look at Spitfire. Albion 3 = Iceni = fant...No.


British mess things up . (Brexit etc.) Albion 3= epic Albion 2=fantasy .
This only proves my theory is right..... ....errr... yeah


----------



## benmrx (Dec 7, 2017)

Love the Ark series! Here's to hoping #3 is in the fantasy/adventure realm...., though the graphic sure seems closer to something more industrial and/or hybrid. Actually, #4 should probably be fantasy/adventure....., I mean, everyone knows fantasy is all about the #4th (lydian vibe).


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 7, 2017)

thov72 said:


> British mess things up . (Brexit etc.) Albion 3= epic Albion 2=fantasy .
> This only proves my theory is right..... ....errr... yeah


----------



## Mystic (Dec 7, 2017)

The wait is over... so they are making us wait more! Gah, the anticipation is killer. Ark has turned into my favourite library series to work with. I hope this one gives us something good.


----------



## desert (Dec 7, 2017)

We’re running out of dynamics!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 7, 2017)

The artwork looks like steampunk, probably something more edgy!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 7, 2017)

Neat. Definitely looks like Ark 3, thanks for sharing. No idea what to expect from it, though I might hope for some 'extended techniques' provided in a unique dramatic setting...

Personally would love to see more blasty low-brass from OT as well, their Cimbassi A3 and Bass Bones A3 in Ark 1 were completely amazing. Maybe some Contrabass Cimbassi (pitched in C or even Eb), or an ensemble of Contrabass Trombones, would be awesome. That's not what I expect - but my budget seems to always have more room for low blatty stuff.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 7, 2017)

desert said:


> We’re running out of dynamics!



^ One of the most under-appreciated comments of all time.

Edit: Or of the last 6 hours anyway


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 7, 2017)

my prediction? It's Metropolis Ark 3 by Orchestral Tools...


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 7, 2017)

desert said:


> We’re running out of dynamics!



_fppfppmf_


----------



## BenHicks (Dec 8, 2017)

MaxOctane said:


> _fppfppmf_


That looks like how someone might spell out a fart they heard.

Wait a second... are we finally getting deep-sampled farts?! THANK YOU, ORCHESTRAL TOOLS.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 8, 2017)

BenHicks said:


> That looks like how someone might spell out a fart they heard.
> 
> Wait a second... are we finally getting deep-sampled farts?! THANK YOU, ORCHESTRAL TOOLS.


pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 8, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Neat. Definitely looks like Ark 3, thanks for sharing. No idea what to expect from it, though I might hope for some 'extended techniques' provided in a unique dramatic setting...
> 
> Personally would love to see more blasty low-brass from OT as well, their Cimbassi A3 and Bass Bones A3 in Ark 1 were completely amazing. Maybe some Contrabass Cimbassi (pitched in C or even Eb), or an ensemble of Contrabass Trombones, would be awesome. That's not what I expect - but my budget seems to always have more room for low blatty stuff.



Something dark ( smoke on the picture) and rythmic (clock wheels ) and tempo synched....


----------



## JanR (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 8, 2017)

I feel a bit disappointed. With micro-glissandi, clusters, shorts ans repetitions, it's all about the orchestra performed as bombastic percussions. It's again in the "louder and louder" concept, which I find very exhausting because it lacks contrasts and it ends not being perceived as "loud" anymore. Maybe useful to create some occasional contrasts with other libraries, but I would not put $350 just for that. I'm way, way, way more hyped by the Balkan Ethnic Orchestra.


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 8, 2017)

The sound of this library is awesome, but the legatos just aren't quite realistic enough for my taste. Perhaps those patches weren't completed when the demo was written?


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 8, 2017)

Were there even legato phrases? I heard mostly portato, staccato.
Yeah I now heard a few chromatic legato phrases...


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 8, 2017)

http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_3.pdf Only fake legato scripted by Capsule.

There is no legato.


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 8, 2017)

Sorry, just a little legato humor from the Synchron Strings thread.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2017)

Well... this looks OK I guess? It's not what I was expecting and certainly not what I was hoping MA3 would be. I've got Evolution Taikos so my needs are covered there. Seems like everybody is doing the big percussion these days. Meanwhile, the only decent Japanese FULL percussion library I've found is a BFD expansion and I don't have BFD.

Other big percussion I've got plenty of (MA1?) and I suppose I'll have to give this a closer look. Of course it's OT so it sounds superb and the timpani ensembles could be very useful. And is that a string quintet I see? Hey, how did my finger get on the BUY button???


----------



## RRBE Sound (Dec 8, 2017)

Seams very cool to me :D


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 8, 2017)

We were all wrong about dynamics. There is now fffff.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 8, 2017)

This appears at least somewhat interesting. Certainly it fills in a gap they left in MA1 (lack of percussion). I think a lot of the percussion probably overlaps with things I already have (HZPP, Apocalypse Percussion, etc), but some of the orchestral articulations look interesting.

That said, after my less-than-optimal MA2 experience, I am not inclined to jump in on MA3 until it is out and has been fully evaluated by other, braver parties. And given the overlap with my other libraries, I suspect that if I ever do get MA3, it will have to be as part of one of their (once unheard of but now almost yearly?) sales.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 8, 2017)

Met 1: Loud
Met 2: Soft
Met 3: Accents


----------



## benmrx (Dec 8, 2017)

Looking forward to the walkthru!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 8, 2017)

I had my fingers crossed for a full-blown "epic" percussion library. That niche hasn't been filled by anyone on the market. 8Dio's offerings are ancient and have a frustrating lack of mic options, Heavyocity's offerings all sound extremely similar and are pretty recognizable, Spitfire's HZP is notable but doesn't cover a lot of commonly sampled instruments and... yeah, there's no one else. _Maybe _Auddict's Drums of the Deep? Though those libraries have their own issues.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 8, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Met 1: Loud
> Met 2: Soft
> Met 3: Accents


Met 4: Accidents


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 8, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> We were all wrong about dynamics. There is now fffff.



It's more like FFS....


----------



## Fer (Dec 8, 2017)

bye bye orchestral hits midi bank preset.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 8, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> I had my fingers crossed for a full-blown "epic" percussion library. That niche hasn't been filled by anyone on the market. 8Dio's offerings are ancient and have a frustrating lack of mic options, Heavyocity's offerings all sound extremely similar and are pretty recognizable, Spitfire's HZP is notable but doesn't cover a lot of commonly sampled instruments and... yeah, there's no one else. _Maybe _Auddict's Drums of the Deep? Though those libraries have their own issues.


Write your wishes in an epic percussion library. I'll take notes


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 8, 2017)

JanR said:


>



Ha! Ha! Best library trailer ever !

Actually it's a "Trailer library trailer" 

I was waiting for Optimus prime to come in the studio on a robot TRex !


----------



## Fer (Dec 8, 2017)

It seems they have sampled the whole orchestra in an epic percussive way to produce epic percussive orchestral moods. The concept is very cool, but i hope they have recorded the sections in the same place as M1...


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 8, 2017)

Fer said:


> It seems they have sampled the whole orchestra in an epic percussive way to produce epic percussive orchestral moods. The concept is very cool, but i hope they have recorded the sections in the same place as M1...



Sonically it´s absolutely compatible to MA1 and MA2. All recorded at the same places, in the same room and a compatible mic setup.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Fer (Dec 8, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> All recorded at the same places


Fantastic! thanks
I readed in the other thread that you recorded a complete dynamic range for the percussion. Did you recorded the whole dynamic range also for the orchestral sections?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 8, 2017)

The orchestral sections have quite a range mp/mf -> fff and are flexible to use. Take in account that there are a lot of articulations that have an inner dynamic too, like crescendos and diminuendos.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 8, 2017)

@Hendrik-Schwarzer Forgive me if someone already asked this but approximately when can we expect to see a video walkthrough? It's hard to pre-order a library without that


----------



## ChazC (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds great - looking forward to a walkthrough! I don't want to sound ungrateful but it's a shame there isn't a bit extra discount if you own both MA1 & MA2 as opposed to just one...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 8, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> We were all wrong about dynamics. There is now fffff.




Best,

Geoff


----------



## Fer (Dec 8, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> The orchestral sections have quite a range mp/mf -> fff and are flexible to use. Take in account that there are a lot of articulations that have an inner dynamic too, like crescendos and diminuendos.


Sounds good! btw the teaser in itself deserves an oscar


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 8, 2017)

Didn't James Brown famously tell his musicians to "play every instrument like a drum"? This is the Teutonic take on that.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 8, 2017)

This might be a stupid question, but I was looking at the MA3 content pdf and was a tad confused about something. If you look at the section titled "Percussion Ensembles" for instance, you'll notice that it says immediately underneath "each recorded with: Single Hits, Ricochet, Cresc Short, Cresc Mid, Cresc Long, Decresc Short, Decresc Long" and then it lists a bunch of content such as "Low Drum Ensemble 1", "Low Drum Ensemble 2", etc. 

Does this mean that each of the things listed there (such as "Low Drum Ensemble 1" etc) and so on are all individual patches ... each of which contains (I'm assuming key-switched) articulations for single hits, ricochet, crescendo short, etc. ?

If so then this looks to be a truly impressive amount of content!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2017)

Has any brave soul purchased and downloaded yet?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 8, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Has any brave soul purchased and downloaded yet?


It's preorder. You can't download it yet.


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 8, 2017)

release date is december 21. I already have pre-ordered it ! I know, I'm weak !


----------



## Pianolando (Dec 8, 2017)

This must surely be the best sample library trailer ever?!? Sounds awesome as well.

Edit: I SO do not need this. But I am afraid that I am going to buy it anyway before dec 21.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 8, 2017)

tim727 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but I was looking at the MA3 content pdf and was a tad confused about something. If you look at the section titled "Percussion Ensembles" for instance, you'll notice that it says immediately underneath "each recorded with: Single Hits, Ricochet, Cresc Short, Cresc Mid, Cresc Long, Decresc Short, Decresc Long" and then it lists a bunch of content such as "Low Drum Ensemble 1", "Low Drum Ensemble 2", etc.
> 
> Does this mean that each of the things listed there (such as "Low Drum Ensemble 1" etc) and so on are all individual patches ... each of which contains (I'm assuming key-switched) articulations for single hits, ricochet, crescendo short, etc. ?
> 
> If so then this looks to be a truly impressive amount of content!



You are close and maybe correct if they make multis (I have not seen multis as of yet). All of what you think is there is there, it is a massive amount of percussion.


----------



## stixman (Dec 8, 2017)

I hope this is the final part of a trilogy and so does my wallet


----------



## tim727 (Dec 8, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> You are close and maybe correct if they make multis (I have not seen multis as of yet). All of what you think is there is there, it is a massive amount of percussion.



I must say then it looks to be quite an appealing library ... especially for someone like me who does not yet have an orchestral perc library and is just getting into epic music  Also the intro price + loyalty at only 300 euros seems to be a pretty impressive value to be honest.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> It's preorder. You can't download it yet.


That'll teach me to post before having coffee. Well, while I'm waiting for the walkthrough I'll just listen to the trailer over and over until I'm convinced to preorder.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds pretty darn convincing to me


----------



## Jaap (Dec 8, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Sounds pretty darn convincing to me



I was about to type those exact words as well!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 8, 2017)

The articulation list is indeed impressive.
So much content !

Really great to have all these solo percussions to complement the impressive collection of ensembles. Lots of well thought additions, like the excellent keys & choir districts in Ark 2, which really add value to the main elements of the library.

I like how each Ark has its own universe.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 8, 2017)

tim727 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but I was looking at the MA3 content pdf and was a tad confused about something. If you look at the section titled "Percussion Ensembles" for instance, you'll notice that it says immediately underneath "each recorded with: Single Hits, Ricochet, Cresc Short, Cresc Mid, Cresc Long, Decresc Short, Decresc Long" and then it lists a bunch of content such as "Low Drum Ensemble 1", "Low Drum Ensemble 2", etc.
> 
> Does this mean that each of the things listed there (such as "Low Drum Ensemble 1" etc) and so on are all individual patches ... each of which contains (I'm assuming key-switched) articulations for single hits, ricochet, crescendo short, etc. ?
> 
> If so then this looks to be a truly impressive amount of content!



Yes, the articulations listed above are available for ALL those instruments. The content here is really extensive and the Collection itself is meant as a workhorse library for cinematic percussion.

BTW we have a high level of consistency within those sections. That means you simply activate all the tracks of the drums you would like to layer and start playing. The mapping is the same.
The variety of percussion is huge but the structure is quite easy to get through.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## tim727 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Yes, the articulations listed above are available for ALL those instruments. The content here is really extensive and the Collection itself is meant as a workhorse library for cinematic percussion.
> 
> BTW we have a high level of consistency within those sections. That means you simply activate all the tracks of the drums you would like to layer and start playing. The mapping is the same.
> The variety of percussion is huge but the structure is quite easy to get through.
> ...



Thanks so much for your response. That's exactly what I wanted to hear


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 8, 2017)

This looks great - very, very excited.

Funny how it has basically what I asked for when the teaser was initially posted: (of course it has loads more too)



Karl Feuerstake said:


> Neat. Definitely looks like Ark 3, thanks for sharing. No idea what to expect from it, though I might hope for some 'extended techniques' provided in a unique dramatic setting...
> 
> Personally would love to see more blasty low-brass from OT as well, their Cimbassi A3 and Bass Bones A3 in Ark 1 were completely amazing. Maybe some Contrabass Cimbassi (pitched in C or even Eb), or an ensemble of Contrabass Trombones, would be awesome. That's not what I expect - but my budget seems to always have more room for low blatty stuff.



This'll make my Christmas. Cheers OT.


----------



## VinRice (Dec 8, 2017)

Ach... interesting concept and a decent loyalty price (€299) - just enough to hook me in dammit...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh my! In love and salivating uncontrollably! Will be my first purchase since my mom passed and I'm free to get back into the passion of song again!

Thanks! This is truly an "epic accent" to an amazing and delerious moment in my life! PERFECT!

And a great motivater to get the studio up and running in my lovely new digs

And yes...a cumulative extra MA 1&2 owners discount would be a smart move... As this series will hopefully continue to blossom each holiday, it will encourage new users to grab it ALL!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 9, 2017)

ChazC said:


> Sounds great - looking forward to a walkthrough! I don't want to sound ungrateful but it's a shame there isn't a bit extra discount if you own both MA1 & MA2 as opposed to just one...




+1

Agreed,the intro pricing is appreciated but it would have been nice if people who bought both MA1 and MA2 had a bit more of an extra discount.


----------



## andreªs (Dec 9, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> +1
> 
> Agreed,the intro pricing is appreciated but it would have been nice if people who bought both MA1 and MA2 had a bit more of an extra discount.



+1

Same thought.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 9, 2017)

andreªs said:


> +1
> 
> Same thought.


People who bought Ark 2 when it was released got 2 vouchers. Asking for another rebate on top of that when the intro price is almost half of the regular price may be too much.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> People who bought Ark 2 when it was released got 2 vouchers. Asking for another rebate on top of that when the intro price is almost half of the regular price may be too much.



I just checked, but didn't get 2 vouchers when I bought it last year (at their presale), wasn't that with Inspire? Unless I missed something of course


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> I just checked, but didn't get 2 vouchers when I bought it last year (at their presale), wasn't that with Inspire? Unless I missed something of course


Sorry, I think I mixed the 2 offers.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Sorry, I think I mixed the 2 offers.



Can happen  I read though in a reply from Tobias that the voucher from the Inspire purchase can be used in addition with the EUR 50 discount for Ark 1 and/or 2 owners.


----------



## christianb (Dec 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Can happen  I read though in a reply from Tobias that the voucher from the Inspire purchase can be used in addition with the EUR 50 discount for Ark 1 and/or 2 owners.



Hi Japp, I tried to add the Inspire voucher on top of the 50EUR discount and it did not work for me... do you remember where you saw that mentioned?

thanks

christianb

EDIT: ooops, nevermind... just found that thread!
sorry


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2017)

christianb said:


> Hi Japp, I tried to add the Inspire voucher on top of the 50EUR discount and it did not work for me... do you remember where you saw that mentioned?
> 
> thanks
> 
> christianb



Hi Christian, he mentioned it here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...3-pre-order-started.67168/page-2#post-4161692


----------



## christianb (Dec 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Hi Christian, he mentioned it here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...3-pre-order-started.67168/page-2#post-4161692



Just found it... thanks Japp

christianb


----------



## rlw (Dec 9, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Ach... interesting concept and a decent loyalty price (€299) - just enough to hook me in dammit...


Does the loyalty discount work if you own any OT lib or just ma1 or ma2


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2017)

rlw said:


> Does the loyalty discount work if you own any OT lib or just ma1 or ma2



Only if you own Ma1 or 2 users.


----------



## jules (Dec 9, 2017)

stixman said:


> I hope this is the final part of a trilogy and so does my wallet


Ark is Orchestral tool's take on Spitfire albions (five and counting), so don't hold your breath...


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm intrigued by this library. But right now I'm not convinced I really need. I've already got CinePerc, which has epic percussion, and then off course there's the percussion in MA1. If I didn't already have CinePerc, I'd probably jump on it, but right now I don't know if I feel like paying 300 euro for the benefit of having percusion that sonically locks in with my other Ark libraries. 

The orchestral samples look interesting, but still a bit unclear about the use and applications of this library. I'm sure the walkthroughs will give me a better idea.

The trailer demo sounds phenomenal of course.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 9, 2017)

There's a discount for Inspire purchasers as well. Is that in addition to the Ark 1,2 discount, or effectively the same thing?



Jaap said:


> Only if you own Ma1 or 2 users.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> There's a discount for Inspire purchasers as well. Is that in addition to the Ark 1,2 discount, or effectively the same thing?


 
Tobias from OT pointed out they can be used together. Your Ma 1/2 discount is applied automatically if you choose the 299 loyalty option and your mail will be used as verification. In the next step in the checkout you see the option to all add your voucher.


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 9, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> I'm intrigued by this library. But right now I'm not convinced I really need. I've already got CinePerc, which has epic percussion, and then off course there's the percussion in MA1. If I didn't already have CinePerc, I'd probably jump on it, but right now I don't know if I feel like paying 300 euro for the benefit of having percusion that sonically locks in with my other Ark libraries.
> 
> The orchestral samples look interesting, but still a bit unclear about the use and applications of this library. I'm sure the walkthroughs will give me a better idea.
> 
> The trailer demo sounds phenomenal of course.





nice track by the way. Kind of wish I had purchased Ark 1 during the sale now...


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 9, 2017)

Ah, I see. I was already counting that, but forgot the MA discount isn't done with a coupon. So the price winds up being $249. Not bad. Going to be a loud xmas.



Jaap said:


> Tobias from OT pointed out they can be used together. Your Ma 1/2 discount is applied automatically if you choose the 299 loyalty option and your mail will be used as verification. In the next step in the checkout you see the option to all add your voucher.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 9, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Ah, I see. I was already counting that, but forgot the MA discount isn't done with a coupon. So the price winds up being $249. Not bad. Going to be a loud xmas.


More like €249 but that's quite a discount. I already used the €50 coupon from Inspire, but I still have the other one. So what I'd like to know is if I can use the €100 coupon for a combination of: MA3 intro, the BWW Revive cross-grade, and maybe a Berlin expansion to push it over the €600 threshold. If possible, then I would like to do this.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2017)

so i barley recently learned there is metropolis ark1 and now i see there are 3. they all seem to be for epic stuff. whats the differences and why get one over the other ones?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 9, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> I'm intrigued by this library. But right now I'm not convinced I really need. I've already got CinePerc, which has epic percussion, and then off course there's the percussion in MA1. If I didn't already have CinePerc, I'd probably jump on it, but right now I don't know if I feel like paying 300 euro for the benefit of having percusion that sonically locks in with my other Ark libraries.
> 
> The orchestral samples look interesting, but still a bit unclear about the use and applications of this library. I'm sure the walkthroughs will give me a better idea.
> 
> The trailer demo sounds phenomenal of course.



@JeremyWiebe my impression from the trailer and the articulations list is that the orchestral sampling could be looked at as a mix of "Albion IV" and "Albion III" - that is... hugely epic on one hand, and dissonant clusters on the other. Of course it seems to specialize in quick and fast as well - while neither of those Albions do. They're both more slow and broad.

I'm excited for it. Hoping it's truly as versatile as it sounds up front.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 9, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> so i barley recently learned there is metropolis ark1 and now i see there are 3. they all seem to be for epic stuff. whats the differences and why get one over the other ones?



Well, it's unfortunate you're arriving to the party so late! Ark I was the opener, and focuses on large, unique ensembles and extremely loud dynamics - such as 3 Bass Trombones or 3 Contrabassoons. It's not a "traditional" orchestra by any means. Ark II focused on large ensembles but the extreme quiet and subtle dynamics, and the orchestrations were different; such as a 3 Contrabass Clarinet ensemble or a group of Wagner Tuben (neither of which were present in Ark I.) Ark III seems to be focusing on "action" or "rhythm" - the "beating" orchestra as they call it themselves. Loads of percussion, and aggressive quick-paced orchestral patches, with a few long-note patches here and there for contrast. Big ensembles too; for example, rather than splitting up the Bass Trombones and Cimbassi like before, there's now just a mammoth "Low Brass" ensemble that features a large assortment of instruments in that group (in this case: 2 tenor, 1 bass, 1 contra trombone - plus cimbasso, bass tuba, and contra tuba.)

Hope that helps


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm sitting at 249.00 euros which makes it mighty tempting. Inspiring libraries from Hendrick and his team.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Dec 10, 2017)

So this 2:21 minute teaser is all the demos they have right now? Looked on their webpage and saw no mp3 demos or any other demos.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 10, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So this 2:21 minute teaser is all the demos they have right now? Looked on their webpage and saw no mp3 demos or any other demos.



There will probably be walkthroughs and demos added daily or so until release, that's usually the case with Orchestral Tools.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Dec 10, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> There will probably be walkthroughs and demos added daily or so until release, that's usually the case with Orchestral Tools.


I hope so. Otherwise, this short teaser isn't enough to get money out of my pocket. 

As for price, i want to understand if i got this right: 
There's a pre-order price of 349 euros (instead of the msrp of 549 euros),
and a 299 euros price for those who already own one of the previous ARK libraries? 
Or is the 299 price for anyone...?


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 10, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> As for price, i want to understand if i got this right:
> There's a pre-order price of 349 euros (instead of the msrp of 549 euros),
> and a 299 euros price for those who already own one of the previous ARK libraries?



You understood correctly


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 10, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I hope so. Otherwise, this short teaser isn't enough to get money out of my pocket.
> 
> As for price, i want to understand if i got this right:
> There's a pre-order price of 349 euros (instead of the msrp of 549 euros),
> ...


349 Euro for everyone, 299 if you own Ark 1, 2 or both.


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 11, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> nice track by the way. Kind of wish I had purchased Ark 1 during the sale now...



Thank you. Yes I haven't had any regrets with the Ark libraries.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 11, 2017)

That track was superb @JeremyWiebe . Love it!


----------



## aelwyn (Dec 12, 2017)

New demo for MA3, apparently:


----------



## Consona (Dec 12, 2017)

Just give me the goddamn walkthrough.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 12, 2017)

Consona said:


> Just give me the goddamn walkthrough.


+++1


----------



## aelwyn (Dec 18, 2017)

Consona said:


> Just give me the goddamn walkthrough.



Et voila!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,

I'm not seeing the 50 Euro discount when placing my pre-order. It still shows the 349 Eur. at checkout, I did input my email, which I also used to purchase MA1 and MA2 when they were released a while ago. Not sure what to do ? Any feedback on this would be helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Mystic (Dec 18, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not seeing the 50 Euro discount when placing my pre-order. It still shows the 349 Eur. at checkout, I did input my email, which I also used to purchase MA1 and MA2 when they were released a while ago. Not sure what to do ? Any feedback on this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


You should likely contact OT.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2017)

Mystic said:


> You should likely contact OT.



OK. I will do that. 

Thanks


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Dec 18, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not seeing the 50 Euro discount when placing my pre-order. It still shows the 349 Eur. at checkout, I did input my email, which I also used to purchase MA1 and MA2 when they were released a while ago. Not sure what to do ? Any feedback on this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Have you clicked on the right link as there are two one below the other its the bottom link.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2017)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Have you clicked on the right link as there are two one below the other its the bottom link.



OK, that was the reason. I was clicking the upper link. 

I just Pre-Ordered MA3 at 299 Euros. 

Thanks for the tip,
Muziksculp


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 18, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> Et voila!




This walkthrough did it for me by the halfway point ... pre-order placed! I've never heard some of those articulations before, in any library, and it all sounds like it is recorded up to the standards one would expect of OT ... sounds pretty darned terrific.


----------



## Hunter123 (Dec 18, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> Et voila!



Looks Awesome!


----------



## VinRice (Dec 18, 2017)

Ordered this on faith. Not disappointed...


----------



## tim727 (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh my ... those cluster repetitions at 17:40 ...


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2017)

What I find so great is the fact that they have realized how important the conductor is, when u record sample libraries. Bravo OT!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2017)

Unlike Ark 1, does Ark 3 give you the option to remove the reverb? I love Ark 1, but hate not being able to really get it dry enough.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> Et voila!



15:00 = Danny Elfman


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 18, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> does Ark 3 give you the option to remove the reverb?



Reverb that has been recorded with the samples can not be removed.


----------



## JanR (Dec 18, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> Et voila!



14:07 instantly got transported to the Ewok parade from the Return of the Jedi, just by the first three notes XD


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 19, 2017)

Well my uncertainty about the practical use of this library has been answered by the screencast. It is so much more than just a percussion library. I may just have to pull the trigger on this tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 19, 2017)

Man. I haven't been all that high on Ark 1 & 2 - just too much overlap with the libs I already own. But this pushes all the right buttons for me.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 19, 2017)

Ian, this is a different animal, really neat concept. The perc tied into the orchestra is really cool but my guess is you probably have enough perc already. The orchestral concept is brilliant. That said I have not played with the multis and quite excited to have them coming.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 19, 2017)

That's great to hear. The orchestral concept is what really seems musical and bold and exciting to me. I could put a lot of this material to use right away, I think.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 19, 2017)

The screencast was really amazing, the sound quality is superb and the concept of the recordings somewhat unordinary.
I think I will buy tomorrow (for 299 it's a really good value IMO)


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 19, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Reverb that has been recorded with the samples can not be removed.



Of course it can. To a degree, naturally. Here's an example of RX6 at work:

Tree mics
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tree-mp3.10859/][/AUDIOPLUS]

RX6 De-reverb
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/deverb-mp3.10860/][/AUDIOPLUS]

RX6 De-reverb + Gate, Transient shaping and EQ (very dry)
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/deverb-plus-mp3.10861/][/AUDIOPLUS]

With low tail
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/close-boomy-mp3.10864/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Close (still has some low end tail in this case)
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/close-mp3.10862/][/AUDIOPLUS]

It's not like close mics and can never be, but you can go pretty far.

However processing here was case-specific, so there would need to be a decent amount of automation for each line. Plus, it doesn't work as well on sustained notes (what I've been able to try out).


----------



## tim727 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm really surprised there aren't more people talking about this yet. Maybe everyone is too busy playing it? This lib is so fu*king epic I'm beside myself. The percussion all sounds excellent. I love how they've got that infinite roll key in the ensemble perc patches that has modwheel-controlled dynamics so that you can basically make your own arbitrarily long crescendos and decrescendos. The brass and winds sound amazing. The clusters, the repetitions, the multis. I could go on and on. WOW.

Honestly I can't believe I paid only 300 euros for this. It feels like I stole it from OT.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

tim727 said:


> I'm really surprised there aren't more people talking about this yet. Maybe everyone is too busy playing it? This lib is so fu*king epic I'm beside myself. The percussion all sounds excellent. I love how they've got that infinite roll key in the ensemble perc patches that has modwheel-controlled dynamics so that you can basically make your own arbitrarily long crescendos and decrescendos. The brass and winds sound amazing. The clusters, the repetitions, the multis. I could go on and on. WOW.
> 
> Honestly I can't believe I paid only 300 euros for this. It feels like I stole it from OT.


Any stats on how much RAM is used when all instrument patches and percussion menus are loaded (not multis) with a Kontakt preload buffer of 20kB (or whatever you use)? I'll be setting up a template later, but if anyone has it would be nice to know.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 21, 2017)

Just downloaded and installed. It is definitely another hit (pardon the pun) for OT. I also have Ark 1 & 2 and Inspire. A few thoughts in my humble opinion.

1) It's not a "desert Island" library. Way more niche than the 1st two Arks but a nice compliment to them both.
2) Everything seems to be really wet. Sounds huge but hopefully one can work the mic positions to dry it up a bit.
3) The repetitions will be very handy.
4) The percussion is great no doubt. Not too unique. I would think most people would have some Stormdrums etc on hand already. I really like the toms.
5) There are a lot of interesting articulations or the orchestral instruments (slurs, ricochets, etc) that sound great. I'm not there with my musical chops but I can see growing into them. Same for the clusters. Lots of trailer music in these articulations.

Full disclaimer I also was able to update to Albion One and and both my Symphoias had free updates. I've been playing "All-in-one" orchestral libraries all afternoon and have a bit of ear fatigue going on. 

No regrets. 

Happy Holidays,

Darren


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> 2) Everything seems to be really wet.


Really? On the walkthrough every time the close mics were focused on (strings, for example) I was amazed at how dry and full they sounded. Unless you're talking about percussion mainly?


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 21, 2017)

I was unable to load this library. In Native Access the serial number is not working and saying its invalid. Contacted OT. Anyone have stuff like this happen to you before? Any solutions I can try now?


----------



## tim727 (Dec 21, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I was unable to load this library. In Native Access the serial number is not working and saying its invalid. Contacted OT. Anyone have stuff like this happen to you before? Any solutions I can try now?



I didn't have an issue but a friend of mine is experiencing what you're describing, so you're not the only one.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi folks,

Native Access seems to have an issue recognizing some serials.
I can confirm that all serials sent out are valid and are issues as received from NI, so the issue is in their backend. Please give me time to contact them and see what can be done.
Deleting the Library XML files may help - send me an email to support(at)orchestraltools(dot)com if you are affected (no need to resend if you already sent one) and I will get back to you as soon as I have a workaround.

If activation succeeded, but MA3 does not appear in Kontakt: That is normal, the Installation Guide tells you how to make it visible (Options - Libraries).

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 22, 2017)

My thoughts after short time (3 hours) with the library. I must say Metropolis 3 exceeded my expectations, the library is even bigger than what I thought, and the sound is gorgeous. It's nicely organized. Easy to start using right away.

The sound is of course great, but it's not what you would find from libraries in trailer library companies, which process the sound quite a bit. If you are looking for very processed sound, this might not be for you, because the samples in this library haven't been processed much, which I love. I usually want to create my own sound. I was doodling with the percussion today, and it's easy to build up your own Multis, because the instruments play from the same keys, at least many of them. Creating drum rolls is very easy, because there's a key for that, which reacts to mod wheel. There are not many cymbals, or I haven't found them, for that you would need another library.

One big thing for me in Metropolis 1 was the crispy sound. This library has the same crispiness and definition, which I absolutely love. And of course you can always choose different mics.

I really love the variety of the mics! A great way to start changing the sound. The close mics are not that dry, and have room, which I don't mind, because Teldex sounds beautiful, especially with Close + Tree mics you get a nice amount of definition and room.

And it blends well with Ark 1 (tested today). The choir from Ark 1 + short strings, brass and perc from Ark 3 => Magic!

It's a percussive library, thus it's not supposed to be a basic orchestral toolset, but I can easily see it in use in not just trailers, epic music, but also cues which need rhythmic music, such as battles, chase scenes, ethnic (taikos, aux percussion), etc. So far, I'm very happy with the library!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 22, 2017)

Well..what can I say..over the top sounds and surerely there will be a good place when you need those clusters. Actually I am very suprised about the flexibility and playability of the patches which was always a bummer with other libraries for me that they felt stiff, but here is it very different. Chapeau..

Actually I played just around for half an hour and just mixed some sounds. It is definitely intense..


----------



## Jaap (Dec 22, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> My thoughts after short time (3 hours) with the library. I must say Metropolis 3 exceeded my expectations, the library is even bigger than what I thought, and the sound is gorgeous. It's nicely organized. Easy to start using right away.
> 
> The sound is of course great, but it's not what you would find from libraries in trailer library companies, which process the sound quite a bit. If you are looking for very processed sound, this might not be for you, because the samples in this library haven't been processed much, which I love. I usually want to create my own sound. I was doodling with the percussion today, and it's easy to build up your own Multis, because the instruments play from the same keys, at least many of them. Creating drum rolls is very easy, because there's a key for that, which reacts to mod wheel. There are not many cymbals, or I haven't found them, for that you would need another library.
> 
> ...



Exactly, well stated. Been playing with this library non stop since yesterday and it really well done. With this sound you can go all ways. From pure action film scoring, till great heroic game music, but also for trailer music. Because it is not so processed heavily as other libs it gives you complete control over blending it.
The different mics can steer you in all directions as well soundwise.

The multis are well thought about. Very usable and instant satisfaction (and dangerous for your keyboard btw, mine almost fell off its stand because I was enthousiastically hammering it with the bass accent multi that I didnt notice it completely moved haha).

And it blends indeed beautiful with the other Arks, incorporating it now in a piece where I use both Ark 1 and 2 and number 3 chimes in nicely.

Beautifully and very well done by Orchestral Tools.


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I was unable to load this library. In Native Access the serial number is not working and saying its invalid. Contacted OT. Anyone have stuff like this happen to you before? Any solutions I can try now?



Thanks Tobias for the Native Access workaround!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Native Access seems to have an issue recognizing some serials.
> I can confirm that all serials sent out are valid and are issues as received from NI, so the issue is in their backend. Please give me time to contact them and see what can be done.
> ...



I've submitted a support ticket to OT about this issue but have yet to hear back after 3+ hours. John Mears sent me the OT workaround but alas, no success. Tobias: Is the problem still being solved?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2017)

You know it's almost 11pm in Germany, right ?


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> You know it's almost 11pm in Germany, right ?


Yeah, I'm beginning to think OT may have closed up shop for Christmas. Can't blame them - but they did choose to release a new library 4 days before Christmas, so surely they expected some support issues they'd have to address. If they've closed up for the holiday, hopefully they'll communicate that so I can stop checking email for their response.

UPDATE: Problem solved https://vi-control.net/community/th...iple-kontakt-issues.67611/page-2#post-4168469


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 22, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Well..what can I say..over the top sounds and surerely there will be a good place when you need those clusters. Actually I am very suprised about the flexibility and playability of the patches which was always a bummer with other libraries for me that they felt stiff, but here is it very different. Chapeau..
> 
> Actually I played just around for half an hour and just mixed some sounds. It is definitely intense..




Excellent. Socks blown clean off.


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 23, 2017)

Loving the library, amazing sound, but I've got a problem with one of the patches the one in Multi - District II Percussion Ensembles - Timpani Cluster Artics Multi. The kontakt keyboard shows no playable keys, only the red keys for the articulations. Anyone having the same problem ?

I also have a problem with some of the Orchestral multi like the full orchestral marcato 1-2-3, when I try them they sound distorted with a scratching noise, even though my CPU and memory usage are almost 0 %. Any clues on that one ?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 23, 2017)

Fry777 said:


> Loving the library, amazing sound, but I've got a problem with one of the patches the one in Multi - District II Percussion Ensembles - Timpani Cluster Artics Multi. The kontakt keyboard shows no playable keys, only the red keys for the articulations. Anyone having the same problem ?


Same problem here


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 23, 2017)

Fry777 said:


> Loving the library, amazing sound, but I've got a problem with one of the patches the one in Multi - District II Percussion Ensembles - Timpani Cluster Artics Multi. The kontakt keyboard shows no playable keys, only the red keys for the articulations. Anyone having the same problem ?
> 
> I also have a problem with some of the Orchestral multi like the full orchestral marcato 1-2-3, when I try them they sound distorted with a scratching noise, even though my CPU and memory usage are almost 0 %. Any clues on that one ?



Yes, seems there is a problem with the Playable Range on this patch. To fix it, just grab the "A#0" next to the "RANGE" option on the bottom left corner, and drag it until you see all the blue notes. It should go up to "A#1".






On both Timpani Multis, also check each articulation option panel (by clicking on the little toolbar icon when you clic on an articulation). The "FF" layer is disabled on most of the patches.









This is the two only bugs I have spotted so far. Otherwise, it's freaking awesome


----------



## Quodlibet (Dec 23, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Yes, seems there is a problem with the Playable Range on this patch. To fix it, just grab the "A#0" next to the "RANGE" option on the bottom left corner, and drag it until you see all the blue notes. It should go up to "A#1".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks!


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Yes, seems there is a problem with the Playable Range on this patch. To fix it, just grab the "A#0" next to the "RANGE" option on the bottom left corner, and drag it until you see all the blue notes. It should go up to "A#1".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers for this, but i'm wondering if anybody else has the issue that Kontakt doesn't show show the multi tab? I just watched the walk through and the multis sound incredible, anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 23, 2017)

Have you got a folder called 'Multi' in the main Ark III folder ?

The correct folder structure you should have is here:

http://www.forum.orchestraltools.com/hd_metropolis_ark_3_fs.html


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Have you got a folder called 'Multi' in the main Ark III folder ?
> 
> The correct folder structure you should have is here:
> 
> http://www.forum.orchestraltools.com/hd_metropolis_ark_3_fs.html


 Yeah just went through all them and i have them all, i just don't have the multi function on the front panel, strange maybe its a Kontakt issue?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 23, 2017)

First - are you on the latest Kontakt ?

2nd - try deleting the preference file (/Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.Metropolis Ark 3.plist) - this is on a mac - and run native access and try re-adding it.

3rd - do you have a large hammer ?

(Can you load the multis from the quick load menu ?)


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2017)

cheers dude, yeah i'm on the most recent version of Kontakt but i just figured out that not everything was unpacked when did the install hopefully all working now, cheers for the help.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Loving this library as well. Blown away with it!!! Can anyone tell me what the "name of the first multi" is in the the longer 30 minute video of ARK 3? They never show the title in the the video, though the narrator says something like "the first multi" but it's not that one as the first multi in the ARK 3 list does not have percussion layered with it when I call it up and the video it clearly does. Would love to use this patch but can't find it when playing thru them, though I may be missing something? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Quodlibet (Dec 23, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Loving this library as well. Blown away with it!!! Can anyone tell me what the "name of the first multi" is in the the longer 30 minute video of ARK 3? They never show the title in the the video, though the narrator says something like "the first multi" but it's not that one as the first multi in the ARK 3 list does not have percussion layered with it when I call it up and the video it clearly does. Would love to use this patch but can't find it when playing thru them, though I may be missing something? Can anyone help me out?



10. Bass and Accents + Brass Woodwinds and Percussion!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 23, 2017)

Quodlibet said:


> 10. Bass and Accents + Brass Woodwinds and Percussion!


Thank you Quodlibet!!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 23, 2017)

After implementing Ark3 into my template I wrote my first sketch with it.
This library is madness!!! 

Obviously inspired by Mr. Zimmer.
Only added a FH patch and some layering with Hz01.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 25, 2017)

Small little bugs or weird functionalities:

High Strings and Low Strings repetition and cluster patches are named differently (I know, I'm a whiner , when it comes to naming principles)
High Strings Reps Multi, Low Strings Tempo Multi
High Strings Clusters Multi, Low Strings Atonal Multi

Artics is used differently too in the patch names, sometimes used, sometimes not.
Atonal and cluster seems to mean the same in the patch names, but please OT, could you use the same naming, if the terms mean the same in the patches
Why the Beating Orchestra String Orchestra Atonal Multi doesn't go as high as High Strings Cluster Artics Multi? The manual says that the string orchestra is "Based on the samples from the individual orchestral sections of this Collection". I assume that the String Orchestra Atonal Multi uses high strings and low strings patches, but the same articulation doesn't go as high as the high string articulation
The weird naming might not seem like a big deal, but when trying to build a template based on Metropolis 1 and 2, logical patch names would help a lot.


----------



## Breaker (Dec 25, 2017)

Totally agree that the naming conventions are really confusing. At least I can name the tracks in my template to be more consistent.

Also the "High Strings Artics Multi" has a wrong third articulation. It should be "Upbeat Triplet" but now it is "Upbeat Single Cluster Tight".
And the "Timpani Cluster Artics Multi" has the keyrange all screwed up as mentioned in the other thread.

Maybe OT had to hurry to get the thing released before the holiday.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 25, 2017)

Like I mentionned earlier in the thread, the keyrange issue in the Timpani Multi is easy to fix, just adjust the range manually.

As for the articulations, easy to replace. Keep in mind not every articulation is loaded in the provided Multis, there are simply too many of them - at least for the Winds and Brass. These multis are made to be customized to taste


----------



## Breaker (Dec 25, 2017)

Sure the keyrange issue and the wrong articulation are easy to fix but it is still bit sloppy from OT's part. Easier to have things right at the source than having 1000's of users fixing stuff.
And yeah, I made a separate Multis for Flutter Crescendos, as they don't fit the original Multis very well.

I also noticed that the Trumpets and Low brass have the Marcato patch but the Horns don't. It's a bit strange considering that everything else is laid out in very consistent manner.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 26, 2017)

I found a possible bug in the Timpani ensemble tremolo patch. I get only sound when I release the key. Anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## Breaker (Dec 26, 2017)

Same thing happens here. Strange thing is that it is working just fine in the "Timpani Artics Multi".


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 26, 2017)

Aha, didnt even try that patch yet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## noises on (Dec 26, 2017)

Loving Multi nr 10....for extreme instant pleasure....velocity layering supreme. I am sure we can expect an update to fix all the issues outlined above.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 26, 2017)

Sounds like a patch is needed for this library. 

How does ARK 3 compare to 1 & 2? I've never delved into this series and have now watched several videos on ARK 3 and it looks to be very good, but if you don't have the previous libraries does it make any sense to start with #3?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 26, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Sounds like a patch is needed for this library.
> 
> How does ARK 3 compare to 1 & 2? I've never delved into this series and have now watched several videos on ARK 3 and it looks to be very good, but if you don't have the previous libraries does it make any sense to start with #3?


I'd start with 1 first


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 26, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Sounds like a patch is needed for this library.
> 
> How does ARK 3 compare to 1 & 2? I've never delved into this series and have now watched several videos on ARK 3 and it looks to be very good, but if you don't have the previous libraries does it make any sense to start with #3?


I'd start with all of them.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 26, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> I'd start with all of them.



LOL. Wish I could.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 26, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> LOL. Wish I could.




Metropolis 1 has a more varied selection of articulations, like legatos, sustains, and many shorts, so it's more all-round library, but Metropolis 3 is a percussive orchestra, even though it has strings, brass and woods. They are used in a percussive way, and Metropolis 3 has of course lots of percussion instruments.

If Metropolis 1 sounds nasty, Metropolis 3 sounds even nastier. You can easily compose a piece about the world end with stars blasting and galaxies exploding.

So in short, I'd start with Metropolis 1, then get 3 then perhaps 2.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks, that's very helpful. I just watched some video walkthroughs of 1 and I see what you mean. I have to have this - it looks like so much fun. Of course there's still decent pricing on #3 for a while so I'm glad that #3 is the second one you recommend. I will likely get the first and try for the second before the end of January (when the pricing changes).


----------



## rJames (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey. Is anyone else having trouble with percussion patches playing every note?
Playing 16ths at 98 BPM. It plays 6 or 7 notes then doesn't play 6 or 7 then plays 6 or 7 fine again, then plays 4 or 5 like they don't have release tail. Also seems like there is no programming to make the volume go up smoothly as velocity increases.
I was using 08. Snare Drum Ensemble TM but I can replace it with any of the Ark 3 percs from that folder and get the same result.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 26, 2017)

Can someone tell me what "Switch Imm" means/does in Ark 3?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 26, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> Can someone tell me what "Switch Imm" means/does in Ark 3?



In the CAPSULE user guide :

_The Switch Imm option determines whether a newly selected slot becomes actively sounding as soon as it is selected while a note is still playing or whether it only sounds on new notes. If set to off, switching to a slot while a note is sounding will make the current sound continue. The new slot will sound on the next note. If set to on, switching to a slot while a note is sounding will switch that note to the new slot._


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> In the CAPSULE user guide :
> 
> _The Switch Imm option determines whether a newly selected slot becomes actively sounding as soon as it is selected while a note is still playing or whether it only sounds on new notes. If set to off, switching to a slot while a note is sounding will make the current sound continue. The new slot will sound on the next note. If set to on, switching to a slot while a note is sounding will switch that note to the new slot._


Thanks so much!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 26, 2017)

rJames said:


> Hey. Is anyone else having trouble with percussion patches playing every note?
> Playing 16ths at 98 BPM. It plays 6 or 7 notes then doesn't play 6 or 7 then plays 6 or 7 fine again, then plays 4 or 5 like they don't have release tail. Also seems like there is no programming to make the volume go up smoothly as velocity increases.
> I was using 08. Snare Drum Ensemble TM but I can replace it with any of the Ark 3 percs from that folder and get the same result.



Can't replicate your problem here ! Does it happen only with the TM patches, or also the regular ones ?


----------



## chillbot (Dec 26, 2017)

Sorry if this has been asked, maybe someone could kindly direct me to the correct page/thread.

Is there a lot of latency on the taikos? I have the attack turned down to zero, what else am I missing? I find them completely unplayable as-is, I'm getting around 20ms of latency on almost every patch.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 26, 2017)

i am getting no issues on the taikos, the Low Taikos 2 might feel a little mushy but still usable here...all others trigger quickly.


----------



## rJames (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Can't replicate your problem here ! Does it happen only with the TM patches, or also the regular ones ?


I tried a solo snare and a random string patch I think. Same strange problem. Like a corrupted script or something. I don’t see how a few notes could be without release tail. 
BTW inserted spitfire snare and it worked fine. So I don’t think it’s midi. 
I’ll have to try a new project.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 26, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful. I just watched some video walkthroughs of 1 and I see what you mean. I have to have this - it looks like so much fun. Of course there's still decent pricing on #3 for a while so I'm glad that #3 is the second one you recommend. I will likely get the first and try for the second before the end of January (when the pricing changes).


I also have all three and if u have other orchestrals (or even if not), you can easily start with 3 if you are primarily looking for huge imacts and dynamic/ intense passages. Naturally, this doesnt necessarily apply if you're a young budding orchestral composer striving to be one of the greats than hang out here...but if ur a songwriter in luve with the unique beauty and power of this realm... MA3 is a landmark achievement which explores loads of new impactive territory as DJ illustrates in his marathon below...

Indeed, if I were on a limited budget, and wanted to begin adding orchestral flourishes to my songs, I'd start with 3, then 1 and finally 2...as u missed the BF sale on 1&2 u can always wait till next BF to add 1 &/or 2 as the discounts were huge for the past couple years...Or u might just wanna get one of the frequent deals that come along on orchestrals for a basic package beyond MA3...

I essentially did this years ago when I fell in love with Spitfire's Albions.... I started with Iceni (Albion 3) for it's pure power, then got 1&2, which were already out but didnt hit the sweet spot of Iceni for me... MA3 is iceni on steroids with a zillion other jaw dropping things piled on... I'm absolutely flabergasted...

It's a blowmind! Most powerful sounding kit created to date. And it's still discounted... might b all u need for those epic moments. By far the best start in this area ever available...

Spend an evening with Daniel James's livestream...it starts out slow as he stumbles around but OMf'nG...just keep watchin! That should help u choose...


----------



## rJames (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Can't replicate your problem here ! Does it happen only with the TM patches, or also the regular ones ?


Thank you for trying and for asking about TM .

Yes, its only in the TM patches. It seems like it is about voice count. If I make them extremely short, they play OK because voice count never gets high. at a point they seem to be limited to 32 voices when max is 64. even on longest setting they will stop at 32 . Not a lower number. 
So, there is an issue (at least on my system) with the TM patches. I even changed inside of Kontakt to Samples and the same problem.

Same is true for all TM patches throughout Ark 3 library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 27, 2017)

rJames said:


> Thank you for trying and for asking about TM .
> 
> Yes, its only in the TM patches. It seems like it is about voice count. If I make them extremely short, they play OK because voice count never gets high. at a point they seem to be limited to 32 voices when max is 64. even on longest setting they will stop at 32 . Not a lower number.
> So, there is an issue (at least on my system) with the TM patches. I even changed inside of Kontakt to Samples and the same problem.
> ...



I would probably try to manually enter a higher max voice value, but have to say this is becoming too complicated for me :/


----------



## OT_Tobias (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi folks,

the 32 voice limit is the voice limit of Kontakt's Time Machine Pro.
This is hardcoded in Kontakt and we have no way to raise that polyphony.
Only TM Patches are affected, which is why recommend only using the TM patches if you actually want to use the time stretching.

best

Tobias


----------



## rJames (Dec 27, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> the 32 voice limit is the voice limit of Kontakt's Time Machine Pro.
> This is hardcoded in Kontakt and we have no way to raise that polyphony.
> ...


Yes, this is the problem. I was quickly looking for percussion patches and this is where I first found them. (the TM folder) (I didn't even know what TM meant.) Now I've found them elsewhere.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 29, 2017)

I just had an hour with MArk3.

It's the most fun I've had with my socks on in ages.

Thank you


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2017)

How well does Ark 3 mix with other libs? Due to the huge sound of it, it seems like it would hog all of the headroom, no?


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 29, 2017)

Meh, I resisted at first but had to get this. Still downloading ...


----------



## enyawg (Dec 29, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I just had an hour with MArk3.
> 
> It's the most fun I've had with my socks on in ages.
> 
> Thank you


I've had quite a bit of fun with my socks on


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 29, 2017)

Why do a live stream with a library that you don't even know?


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 29, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Why do a live stream with a library that you don't even know?



Because it allows people to see what the library is like when they first get it. It allows people in a live environment to ask questions and explore it together. Its like spending time with friends getting to learn a sample library.

I like doing them. People seem to like watching them. People seem to find them useful/helpful. You should give one a go sometime, maybe contribute to the community than having a dig at those who try to (even if I suck).

-DJ


----------



## tim727 (Dec 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Because it allows people to see what the library is like when they first get it. It allows people in a live environment to ask questions and explore it together. Its like spending time with friends getting to learn a sample library.
> 
> I like doing them. People seem to like watching them. People seem to find them useful/helpful. You should give one a go sometime, maybe contribute to the community than having a dig at those who try to (even if I suck).
> 
> -DJ



For what it's worth I think you and your streams are awesome. I've made multiple purchase decisions after watching them and have also learned a lot of useful DAW and general composing skills/tricks.

Keep it up


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Because it allows people to see what the library is like when they first get it. It allows people in a live environment to ask questions and explore it together. Its like spending time with friends getting to learn a sample library.
> -DJ


You made me buy it, damn you.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Why do a live stream with a library that you don't even know?


Im not gonna lie, ive made purchases based off of those live streams that Daniel James does. Seriously, i get some of the best inspiration from them.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2017)

I seriously love the sound of Ark 3, but I am still on the fence. After watching and listening to every demo, I think my biggest gripe with it is that it sounds too much like a phrase library: hold down a button on the keyboard for a minute and youve just written an entire song. Its too easy, and originality may be compromised, which is exactly why I dont buy phrase libaries (or loops for that matter) at all. I understand that Ark 3 doesnt have to be used that way, because its not a phrase library in the traditional sense, but I cant help but think that this will quickly become an overused library, and you will hear the same pieces and phrases in multiple compositions from multiple composers. That in itself is a major turn off. Regardless, it does seem like there is enough content in Ark3 to possibly prevent that?


----------



## noises on (Dec 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Because it allows people to see what the library is like when they first get it. It allows people in a live environment to ask questions and explore it together. Its like spending time with friends getting to learn a sample library.
> 
> I like doing them. People seem to like watching them. People seem to find them useful/helpful. You should give one a go sometime, maybe contribute to the community than having a dig at those who try to (even if I suck).
> 
> -DJ


Yep, you cant argue with the numbers....(those who value your efforts and contributions), .....theres always something of value to learn.


----------



## noises on (Dec 29, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> I seriously love the sound of Ark 3, but I am still on the fence. After watching and listening to every demo, I think my biggest gripe with it is that it sounds too much like a phrase library: hold down a button on the keyboard for a minute and youve just written an entire song. Its too easy, and originality may be compromised, which is exactly why I dont buy phrase libaries (or loops for that matter) at all. I understand that Ark 3 doesnt have to be used that way, because its not a phrase library in the traditional sense, but I cant help but think that this will quickly become an overused library, and you will hear the same pieces and phrases in multiple compositions from multiple composers. That in itself is a major turn off. Regardless, it does seem like there is enough content in Ark3 to possibly prevent that?


This is a complex subject with some validity. Not that I own a ton of percussion libraries,...but I do find Ark 3 offers the most dynamic velocity layers that I have to date. You may be surprised by this when you first fire it up and experience the emotion of mmm to fff residing in this offering. The "phrase" like patches are a small part of the whole, and can be used judiciously with other libraries, and accordingly rendered less exposed.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 30, 2017)

@mikefox789 : I can assure you Ark 3 is far, far from a phrase library. The orchestral content is really well done and even the tempo synched part must be seen like note repetitions more than like phrases. There are no ostinatos or anything like this. If you hold down a touch on your keyboard for a minute you'll end up with the most boring track ever


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 30, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Why do a live stream with a library that you don't even know?



For me, it's like unboxing videos on youtube with thousands of views but for samples... 

But, it's fun (Daniel's reactions are sometimes very funny) and you can talk with great peoples.

It was a great stream (as always)


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 30, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> I seriously love the sound of Ark 3, but I am still on the fence. After watching and listening to every demo, I think my biggest gripe with it is that it sounds too much like a phrase library: hold down a button on the keyboard for a minute and youve just written an entire song. Its too easy, and originality may be compromised, which is exactly why I dont buy phrase libaries (or loops for that matter) at all. I understand that Ark 3 doesnt have to be used that way, because its not a phrase library in the traditional sense, but I cant help but think that this will quickly become an overused library, and you will hear the same pieces and phrases in multiple compositions from multiple composers. That in itself is a major turn off. Regardless, it does seem like there is enough content in Ark3 to possibly prevent that?


I was worried I was gonna have the "Animator" feeling. It's the only phrase lib I own I don't enjoy it at all. Poles apart. After 5 mins I was like what is this magic? 

I think it's obviously not a phrase lib, the rep patches are only a tiny slice, the multis are ace, well chosen sound combos, minimum of artics/rolls... And the big ones for me: consistent mappjng and great dynamic range. This really makes MArk3 so usable compared to e.g. phrase libs and some other devs' full orch libs. IMHO of course.


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 30, 2017)

zewolfx said:


> For me, it's like unboxing videos on youtube with thousands of views but for samples...
> 
> But, it's fun (Daniel's reactions are sometimes very funny) and you can talk with great peoples.
> 
> It was a great stream (as always)


To me it's like watching somebody who doesn't know what he's doing ... I mean, it's fine that he or you consider it like an unboxing and you want an unspoiled impression. But as soon as I see him complaining about repetitions locking to the grid without having the slightest idea that there is a simple option to shut that off in every Capsule library (he obviously has at least the other Metropolis Ark Volumes, so he should know that), I shut off the video. At least he could have looked for an option like that instead of complaining he doesn't like that ...


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 30, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> To me it's like watching somebody who doesn't know what he's doing ... I mean, it's fine that he or you consider it like an unboxing and you want an unspoiled impression. But as soon as I see he complains about repetitions locking to the grid and he has no idea that there is a simple option to shut that off in every Capsule library (he obviously has at least the other Metropolis Ark Volumes, so he should know that), I shut off the video. At least he could have looked for an option like that instead of complaining he doesn't like that ...



Yeah you shouldn't watch my videos. And again maybe contribute to the community more rather than taking swipes of those at least trying (regardless of how bad we are).

I fuck up a lot sure, but so does everyone when they are opening new sample libraries. If we all got it right from the get go there wouldn't be endless posts on forums about people asking for features that already exist or people asking "how does this certain thing that exists in their product but have never used work". And I have a lot of libraries. So excuse me if I don't have an encyclopaedic knowledge of every fucking feature in the every one of them. If you were in the chat room live you could have told me the feature existed (others did) and moved on with the first look. Thats half the fun of doing it live, stuff goes wrong, people get to laugh when I get something wrong, I learn new things its win win......until of course people like you complain because I am not up to your high live streaming standard.

And sure maybe I don't have a fucking clue what I am doing. But its worked for me so far. If that just doesn't work for you maybe just avoid my stuff. I make it for people who want it. Not people like you, who feel like you deserve it the way you want it.

-DJ


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 30, 2017)

Once again, that escalated quickly.


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 30, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> To me it's like watching somebody who doesn't know what he's doing ... I mean, it's fine that he or you consider it like an unboxing and you want an unspoiled impression. But as soon as I see he complains about repetitions locking to the grid and he has no idea that there is a simple option to shut that off in every Capsule library (he obviously has at least the other Metropolis Ark Volumes, so he should know that), I shut off the video. At least he could have looked for an option like that instead of complaining he doesn't like that ...



I guess you misunderstood the purpose of those streams. Those are live streams with interactions, chat and reactions, not technical reviews (if I would want one, I would go to the editor's website). It's more like : "common guys I just bought a new library, let's try it together" 

Youtube is just a replay of the live stream, so you loose a bit of the fun in the process, but it's cool to have it for those who missed it.


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 30, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah you shouldn't watch my videos. And again maybe contribute to the community more rather than taking swipes of those at least trying (regardless of how bad we are).
> 
> I fuck up a lot sure, but so does everyone when they are opening new sample libraries. If we all got it right from the get go there wouldn't be endless posts on forums about people asking for features that already exist or people asking "how does this certain thing that exists in their product but have never used work". And I have a lot of libraries. So excuse me if I don't have an encyclopaedic knowledge of every fucking feature in the every one of them. If you were in the chat room live you could have told me the feature existed (others did) and moved on with the first look. Thats half the fun of doing it live, stuff goes wrong, people get to laugh when I get something wrong, I learn new things its win win......until of course people like you complain because I am not up to your high live streaming standard.
> 
> ...


Alright, Daniel! I apologize, if I hurt your feelings! I am not about confrontation and I appreciate anyone doing videos and podcasts and what not to contribute to the community and he or she may mess up as much as he/she must. However, let's not fool us completely here: there is a difference between somebody buying a library and posting a video about it and someone who does that in that kind of professional way like you and many others do. You guys receive free NFR libraries for that and sometimes you may even earn money by that kind of stuff either by developers paying or by YT/FB ... advertising. I am not saying you do, but that part is completely intransparent. At least you gain quite a lot by being a public persona in promoting your products, so I find it a little problematic, if you tell me to contribute more, while you supposedly help others out for purely altruistic reasons. It is your business and that is fine, but please do not pretend otherwise. When I contribute in threads here on the forum and help others out, which I frequently do, there is nothing in it for me.
Well, I am not a fan of that kind of stuff, but that's ok, if others like it. But at least I would expect some kind of professional approach to the whole thing. Unboxing-character does not mean you have to be unaware of anything.
Well, I guess you have enough fans that you can ignore my opinion and I whish you all the best in your endeavors. Please, try to take my comment as a critical voice, not as an insult. Happy new year and peace!


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 30, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> I like doing them. People seem to like watching them. People seem to find them useful/helpful.


Hey DJ, no dig intended on my part, so my apologies that my post came off as such! I have seen other videos of yours and found them interesting, and didn't realise I had tuned-in to a community type thing...


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 30, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Hey DJ, no dig intended on my part, so my apologies that my post came off as such! I have seen other videos of yours and found them interesting, and didn't realise I had tuned-in to a community type thing...


You are now officially DJs follower, didn't ya know?


----------



## VinRice (Dec 30, 2017)

I love DJ's videos. Watching a professional composer's process and workflow for up to six hours straight is a privilege and educational gold. Trying to taint him with some cynical commercial motive is a dick move.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 30, 2017)

I watch a video from Daniel TADAY and loved it. Maybe another one TADAY!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 30, 2017)

Other walk throughs are available
 nice one @ashtongleckman


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 30, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> To me it's like watching somebody who doesn't know what he's doing ... I mean, it's fine that he or you consider it like an unboxing and you want an unspoiled impression. But as soon as I see him complaining about repetitions locking to the grid without having the slightest idea that there is a simple option to shut that off in every Capsule library (he obviously has at least the other Metropolis Ark Volumes, so he should know that), I shut off the video. At least he could have looked for an option like that instead of complaining he doesn't like that ...



I don't know why the hell this sort of complaint exists. Don't like the first impressions type of review/walkthrough? Simple, don't watch them. It's not like the existence of this video somehow prevents the existence of other reviews.

* Watches the review *
* Complains on a forum *
"If only there was a way I could have stopped watching the video when I realized it didn't suit my curiosity... Hmmmmm..."


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 30, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah you shouldn't watch my videos....



Well personally, whilst I do normally find your videos of interest, I am often put off by the large amount of gratuitous sex, violence and nudity you feel necessary to include. In one of your latest videos on Orchestral Naturism, I do feel you took the subject matter a little to seriously and could have done without the extensive full frontal nudity you found necessary to include. Otherwise, however, they are pretty good stuff.



(That should bump up the number of views......)


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 30, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Well personally, whilst I do normally find your videos of interest, I am often put off by the large amount of gratuitous sex, violence and nudity you feel necessary to include. In one of your latest videos on Orchestral Naturism, I do feel you took the subject matter a little to seriously and could have done without the extensive full frontal nudity you found necessary to include. Otherwise, however, they are pretty good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> (That should bump up the number of views......)



Ah, the HBO approach


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 30, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> Alright, Daniel! I apologize, if I hurt your feelings! I am not about confrontation and I appreciate anyone doing videos and podcasts and what not to contribute to the community and he or she may mess up as much as he/she must. However, let's not fool us completely here: there is a difference between somebody buying a library and posting a video about it and someone who does that in that kind of professional way like you and many others do. You guys receive free NFR libraries for that and sometimes you may even earn money by that kind of stuff either by developers paying or by YT/FB ... advertising. I am not saying you do, but that part is completely intransparent. At least you gain quite a lot by being a public persona in promoting your products, so I find it a little problematic, if you tell me to contribute more, while you supposedly help others out for purely altruistic reasons. It is your business and that is fine, but please do not pretend otherwise. When I contribute in threads here on the forum and help others out, which I frequently do, there is nothing in it for me.
> Well, I am not a fan of that kind of stuff, but that's ok, if others like it. But at least I would expect some kind of professional approach to the whole thing. Unboxing-character does not mean you have to be unaware of anything.
> Well, I guess you have enough fans that you can ignore my opinion and I whish you all the best in your endeavors. Please, try to take my comment as a critical voice, not as an insult. Happy new year and peace!



It’s just that if you complain that someone could receive stuff for free, and at the same time that he’s saying something negative about this stuff, you’re blaming him for one thing and for another opposite thing.


----------



## Kony (Dec 30, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> Alright, Daniel! I apologize, if I hurt your feelings! I am not about confrontation and I appreciate anyone doing videos and podcasts and what not to contribute to the community and he or she may mess up as much as he/she must. However, let's not fool us completely here: there is a difference between somebody buying a library and posting a video about it and someone who does that in that kind of professional way like you and many others do. You guys receive free NFR libraries for that and sometimes you may even earn money by that kind of stuff either by developers paying or by YT/FB ... advertising. I am not saying you do, but that part is completely intransparent. At least you gain quite a lot by being a public persona in promoting your products, so I find it a little problematic, if you tell me to contribute more, while you supposedly help others out for purely altruistic reasons. It is your business and that is fine, but please do not pretend otherwise. When I contribute in threads here on the forum and help others out, which I frequently do, there is nothing in it for me.
> Well, I am not a fan of that kind of stuff, but that's ok, if others like it. But at least I would expect some kind of professional approach to the whole thing. Unboxing-character does not mean you have to be unaware of anything.
> Well, I guess you have enough fans that you can ignore my opinion and I whish you all the best in your endeavors. Please, try to take my comment as a critical voice, not as an insult. Happy new year and peace!



You may have missed it in the video title - it does state "first look". DJ has produced a large number of "overview" videos which have been very informative and helpful over the years - plus industry vlogs and interviews. You appear to be suggesting that, if DJ may be benefiting from his videos - either economically or via elevated status - that he should not be making any "first look" mistakes and that you expect a particular high standard from these freely available videos. Your overall tone does make you sound entitled for some reason....

Your statement about professionalism also appears contradictory - on the one hand, you say "there is a difference between somebody buying a library and posting a video about it and someone who does that in that kind of professional way like you and many others do", and on the other hand you then criticise DJ because you "expect some kind of professional approach to the whole thing". 

You also say "when I contribute in threads here on the forum and help others out, which I frequently do, there is nothing in it for me" ... I'm just wondering what's in it for you to pursue this negative stance against someone who has been really helpful over the years - regardless of whether that person has personally benefited from being helpful or not. To equate or compare your "helpful" contributions on forum threads with the countless hours DJ has spent making these videos is puzzling. 

Also, that's a great passive-aggressive line you've taken - you state you're not about confrontation but you go on to make confrontational yet specious statements about altruism, personal gain, and the character of unboxing videos.... You also call DJ out for a perceived lack of professionalism and then state it shouldn't be taken as an insult. I agree with you on one point though: DJ does have enough followers so that he can - and probably should - ignore your opinion. 

NB I've stated my piece, I'm not going to get embroiled in a tit-for-tat debate on this should you reply. I actually found DJ's MA3 first look thoroughly entertaining, and it did make me want to buy this library, although I have no available funds courtesy of BF and SA's wishlist discounts.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 30, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> Alright, Daniel! I apologize, if I hurt your feelings! I am not about confrontation and I appreciate anyone doing videos and podcasts and what not to contribute to the community and he or she may mess up as much as he/she must. However, let's not fool us completely here: there is a difference between somebody buying a library and posting a video about it and someone who does that in that kind of professional way like you and many others do. You guys receive free NFR libraries for that and sometimes you may even earn money by that kind of stuff either by developers paying or by YT/FB ... advertising. I am not saying you do, but that part is completely intransparent. At least you gain quite a lot by being a public persona in promoting your products, so I find it a little problematic, if you tell me to contribute more, while you supposedly help others out for purely altruistic reasons. It is your business and that is fine, but please do not pretend otherwise. When I contribute in threads here on the forum and help others out, which I frequently do, there is nothing in it for me.
> Well, I am not a fan of that kind of stuff, but that's ok, if others like it. But at least I would expect some kind of professional approach to the whole thing. Unboxing-character does not mean you have to be unaware of anything.
> Well, I guess you have enough fans that you can ignore my opinion and I whish you all the best in your endeavors. Please, try to take my comment as a critical voice, not as an insult. Happy new year and peace!



"I am not about confrontation" - Continues to be confrontational.

I do videos for the most selfish reason of all! I like doing them. If you have ever attended a live stream you would know that we spend a lot of the time having conversations and taking the piss out of each other. In terms of how much I make from videos on Youtube, I would say on a good hot streak of videos I get about $60 per 3 months....hardly 'worth it' if I was doing this for financial gain. So when we talk about contributing to the community who do you think is actually helping more? me putting out 3 hour re-runs of a livestreams or you complaining about said video.....how is that helping anyone? If you don't like it, don't watch it. Simple as that really. I will continue to enjoy doing them for people who enjoy watching and interacting with them.

I have spoken at length maaaany times in my streams and videos to why I started doing videos and why I continue to do so. So if you really care about that feel free to join in. If not just let it go, my vids and streams are not meant for people like you. Which is fine. Complaining about how you don't like them and how unprofessional I am helps no one. Being honest to who I am and how I do things is part of my channel, I think some people appreciate hearing off the cuff comments from the heart rather than a scripted step by step stale walkthrough. They both exist, so just watch the ones you want to rather than both then whinge about the ones clearly not intended for you.

-DJ


----------



## Vastman (Dec 30, 2017)

word! 

There's something special about sitting down the other night and firing up DJ's first look. What else could I have selected and had this experience??? It was the best couple hours I've spent in front of my OLED in awhile...learn, laugh, cry, raise my arms, scream, learn, laugh, jump up and yell, "holey shit!!!!", learn, laugh, smile, check bank account, chuckle when DJ discovers the library does what he thought it couldn't, feel shivers up and down my body listening to what he coaxes out of this creation, go to OT's website and buy (actually I'd already preordered first day but that would be the next step for many), repost everywhere, learn , laugh and continue to smile.... yea.... the most important thing about the entire adventure is.... "Learn, Laugh and Smile!!!"

Glad I'm me... In a word full of so much nasty garbage, I truly cherish such moments... glad to be in a world where such things happen. Forever grateful for the folks that step up and make them happen...

Trolls blathering nonsense??? THAT's the part of the world that makes_ ME_ winge!


----------



## MPortmann (Dec 30, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> "I am not about confrontation" - Continues to be confrontational.
> 
> I do videos for the most selfish reason of all! I like doing them. If you have ever attended a live stream you would know that we spend a lot of the time having conversations and taking the piss out of each other. In terms of how much I make from videos on Youtube, I would say on a good hot streak of videos I get about $60 per 3 months....hardly 'worth it' if I was doing this for financial gain. So when we talk about contributing to the community who do you think is actually helping more? me putting out 3 hour re-runs of a livestreams or you complaining about said video.....how is that helping anyone? If you don't like it, don't watch it. Simple as that really. I will continue to enjoy doing them for people who enjoy watching and interacting with them.
> 
> ...



DJ your contributions are valuable. There will always be critics (the consequence of putting yourself out there) good/bad. I love seeing your library 'raw' test drives, swearing, figuring it out on the fly, stream of conciousness, the whole shebang! Thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 30, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Other walk throughs are available
> nice one @ashtongleckman



This young man is very talented... I really enjoy his videos as well as DJ's...


----------



## milesito (Dec 31, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Yes, seems there is a problem with the Playable Range on this patch. To fix it, just grab the "A#0" next to the "RANGE" option on the bottom left corner, and drag it until you see all the blue notes. It should go up to "A#1".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the best "save" option in Kontakt 5 to keep these settings once I correct the range and the ff layers? I would like to copy the entire library to my slave computer but I don't want to have to go back in again and make the changes again and the changes keep disappearing after I remove the instrument from Kontakt.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 1, 2018)

milesito said:


> What is the best "save" option in Kontakt 5 to keep these settings once I correct the range and the ff layers? I would like to copy the entire library to my slave computer but I don't want to have to go back in again and make the changes again and the changes keep disappearing after I remove the instrument from Kontakt.



Why not simply overwrite the instrument file ? Just keep a copy of the previous version in a different folder just in case. That's what I would do, as the preset system inside Capsule is more about having coherent settings in a template situation, and won't be saved into the nki files.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 1, 2018)

milesito said:


> What is the best "save" option in Kontakt 5 to keep these settings once I correct the range and the ff layers? I would like to copy the entire library to my slave computer but I don't want to have to go back in again and make the changes again and the changes keep disappearing after I remove the instrument from Kontakt.



Make a snapshot is the easiest method I would say.
Found this link that explains how just in case you are not familiar with it: https://insessionaudio.com/use-kontakts-snapshots-to-undo-and-store-patch-variations/


----------



## milesito (Jan 1, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Make a snapshot is the easiest method I would say.
> Found this link that explains how just in case you are not familiar with it: https://insessionaudio.com/use-kontakts-snapshots-to-undo-and-store-patch-variations/


Thanks Jaap. Looks like a good approach.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 1, 2018)

milesito said:


> Thanks Jaap. Looks like a good approach.



Yeah it is something that I use quite a lot nowadays. Nifty approach


----------



## milesito (Jan 1, 2018)

Those settings didn't however, stick with the files when I transferred the folders to my PC slave, so I had to re-save those images ... not the end of the world, but something to note.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 2, 2018)

zewolfx said:


> For me, it's like unboxing videos on youtube with thousands of views but for samples...
> 
> But, it's fun (Daniel's reactions are sometimes very funny) and you can talk with great peoples.
> 
> It was a great stream (as always)



Daniel James 's streamings made me buy Gravity, Novo, Thrill,..... and now i want all the ARKS......
He's so good....man....soooo good.....and talented....and funny.....and passionate.........and he makes libraries.........Chaos ?????


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2018)

Here's a little snippet of something I'm working on using Ark 3. Very different from what's out there thus far methinks.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 2, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Daniel James 's streamings made me buy Gravity, Novo, Thrill,..... and now i want all the ARKS......
> He's so good....man....soooo good.....and talented....and funny.....and passionate.........and he makes libraries.........Chaos ?????


You should marry him, I guess!?


----------



## galactic orange (Jan 2, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> You should marry him, I guess!?



There might be something to this marriage and chaos thing you've hit on.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 3, 2018)

I was completely stuck on a track I was working on before the holidays, and Ark 3 was exactly what I needed to take a fresh start 

First part of the track is mainly Ark 2, with touches of Berlin Brass & Tundra, Ark 3 appears on the 2nd part. This library is really something !


----------



## fido94 (Jan 6, 2018)

MPortmann said:


> DJ your contributions are valuable. There will always be critics (the consequence of putting yourself out there) good/bad. I love seeing your library 'raw' test drives, swearing, figuring it out on the fly, stream of conciousness, the whole shebang! Thank you for doing what you do.


Ditto. I love DJ's stuff. The longer the video the more engaged I feel in the learning experience. I am very thankful for his time and effort.


----------



## madfloyd (Jan 6, 2018)

fido94 said:


> Ditto. I love DJ's stuff. The longer the video the more engaged I feel in the learning experience. I am very thankful for his time and effort.



Same here!


----------



## cadenzajon (Jan 17, 2018)

Two new official demos for Metropolis Ark 3! These were posted on the Orchestral Tools Soundcloud page (still not on their web site yet)...


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 18, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> This young man is very talented... I really enjoy his videos as well as DJ's...


Yes I agree. It's just always interesting to watch these videos (cats or no cats) whether you think about buying or you already have purchased it but did'nt have all that time to go through every inch of samples yet.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 18, 2018)

This library continues to amaze. Works beautifully with MA1 and MA2, not to mention BOI and other OT libraries.


----------



## aelwyn (Jan 18, 2018)

Some stellar demos there. Dammit. I bought MA*2* because of the pre-release discount (since OT products never seem to go on sale), and I ended up being somewhat disappointed in it... which caused me to skip the MA3 preorder. And now I could kick myself.

Clearly I have to just buy every library that goes on sale, in case I decide I need it some day. *Right?!?*


----------



## lumcas (Jan 18, 2018)

aelwyn said:


> Some stellar demos there. Dammit. I bought MA*2* because of the pre-release discount (since OT products never seem to go on sale), and I ended up being somewhat disappointed in it... which caused me to skip the MA3 preorder. And now I could kick myself.
> 
> Clearly I have to just buy every library that goes on sale, in case I decide I need it some day. *Right?!?*



I skipped MA2 preorder and now I would like to complete the (hopefully growing) collection. There's a big gap between my beloved MA1 and MA3. Your inspiring approach looks like a good solution indeed!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2018)

lumcas said:


> I skipped MA2 preorder and now I would like to complete the (hopefully growing) collection. There's a big gap between my beloved MA1 and MA3. Your inspiring approach looks like a good solution indeed!


Im in the same boat. Hopefully Ark 2 will go on sale eventually.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2018)

Ive been using Ark 3 for my horror compositions. It just adds so much aggression and intensity to my music. The strings are also perfect for stacking with libs that arent as wet.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 19, 2018)

aelwyn said:


> Some stellar demos there. Dammit. I bought MA*2* because of the pre-release discount (since OT products never seem to go on sale), and I ended up being somewhat disappointed in it... which caused me to skip the MA3 preorder. And now I could kick myself.
> 
> Clearly I have to just buy every library that goes on sale, in case I decide I need it some day. *Right?!?*



Just curious ... what about MA2 disappointed you?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2018)

aelwyn said:


> Some stellar demos there. Dammit. I bought MA*2* because of the pre-release discount (since OT products never seem to go on sale), and I ended up being somewhat disappointed in it... which caused me to skip the MA3 preorder. And now I could kick myself.
> 
> Clearly I have to just buy every library that goes on sale, in case I decide I need it some day. *Right?!?*



I must be missing something (just read this thread today) but when I go to orchestral tools homepage it shows MA3 on sale for 399€ until the 31st. Did I miss something?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 19, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> I must be missing something (just read this thread today) but when I go to orchestral tools homepage it shows MA3 on sale for 399€ until the 31st. Did I miss something?



That's the intro price. The pre-order price was yet another €50 off.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Just curious ... what about MA2 disappointed you?


Ark 2 works really well in contrast to Ark I and Ark III. On the surface it might appear to not be as diverse as the other two, but dig deeper and you will find a lot of resources there. If you are just after blaring loud one dynamic trailer fare, well, maybe it's not the best starting place, but the alto flute legatos are gorgeous as are the choir- I use them a lot. I've even found Ark 2 getting more DAW time since I got Ark 3. 

Each Ark is fabulous IMO. They are my go-to sounds now, regardless of the genre. And in tandem with other OT libraries, there is no limit to the genres you can tackle with them.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 19, 2018)

I bought MA3 for the clusters and percussion, so I'm very content with my purchase. I will say though, some of the inconsistencies in the orchestral sampling are pretty questionable. Sometimes the timbres of different articulations for the same instrument are so distinct that it sounds like different mic setups were used. A lot of the brass instruments are huge offenders for this type of behavior.


----------



## aelwyn (Jan 19, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Just curious ... what about MA2 disappointed you?



Disappointed is probably the wrong word... I just find myself never using it, so I regret spending the money on it — not through any fault in the library. I'm honestly not sure MA3 would be any different for me, but I've got a bad case of library acquisition syndrome. I missed the pre-order discount, but I guess I've still got another week and a half before it goes up to full price to decide.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 19, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Ark 2 works really well in contrast to Ark I and Ark III. On the surface it might appear to not be as diverse as the other two, but dig deeper and you will find a lot of resources there. If you are just after blaring loud one dynamic trailer fare, well, maybe it's not the best starting place, but the alto flute legatos are gorgeous as are the choir- I use them a lot. I've even found Ark 2 getting more DAW time since I got Ark 3.
> 
> Each Ark is fabulous IMO. They are my go-to sounds now, regardless of the genre. And in tandem with other OT libraries, there is no limit to the genres you can tackle with them.



I have both Ark1 and Ark3 and love both to death. They've formed the basis of most of my pieces over the last couple months. Ark 2 has been intriguing me for a while but I opted not to get it during the Black Friday deal due to concerns over excessive noise in the samples. I also have some concerns over the fact that the dynamics only go up to mp (I think?). I understand that the point of the lib is to be for soft passages ... but I'd like to be able to go all the way from pp to ff on the same instrument, so I question how useful I'll find it. (I know that Ark1 is technically similarly limited -- just in the other direction -- but in a lot of epic music you can get away with not going below mf). Do you ever find the lack of stronger/louder dynamics to be a hindrance?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2018)

tim727 said:


> I have both Ark1 and Ark3 and love both to death. They've formed the basis of most of my pieces over the last couple months. Ark 2 has been intriguing me for a while but I opted not to get it during the Black Friday due to concerns over excessive noise in the samples. I also have some concerns over the fact that the dynamics only go up to mp (I think?). I understand that the point of the lib is to be for soft passages ... but I'd like to be able to go all the way from pp to ff on the same instrument, so I question how useful I'll find it. (I know that Ark1 is technically similarly limited -- just in the other direction -- but in a lot of epic music you can get away with not going below mf). Do you ever find the lack of stronger/louder dynamics to be a hindrance?


not really- I use Ark 2 for quite sections (it goes up to mf not mp by the way). There is some noise but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2018)

Man I wish they sold their ARK stuff as modular options. I personally have way too much percussion already, but I really like the sound of the orchestral sections and would gladly pay (slightly) more for the option of purchasing just what I need.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 20, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Man I wish they sold their ARK stuff as modular options. I personally have way too much percussion already, but I really like the sound of the orchestral sections and would gladly pay (slightly) more for the option of purchasing just what I need.



You would pay more money if the lib didn't have the perc? That's an unusual sentiment when you could simply buy the lib and delete the perc if you really felt that strongly about not needing/wanting it. Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you're saying ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2018)

tim727 said:


> You would pay more money if the lib didn't have the perc? That's an unusual sentiment when you could simply buy the lib and delete the perc if you really felt that strongly about not needing/wanting it. Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you're saying ...



You misunderstand, I would pay slightly more per module if I could buy it in pieces as needed. So for example they would sell just the brass part as a module, which lets say equates to 20% of the library (guessing here, dont know if it does) I would pay say 25% of the library price for this single module. So the idea is if you buy it as modules you pay slightly more vs buying the full library in one go, but you then have the option of only buying what you truly need. This could also be a great way to get a feel for part of the library, and then later upgrade to the full library if you feel its worth it. Or better yet, they already have it separated by "District" just sell those as individual products. 

Basically I'm saying that I have way too much percussion so I cannot justify paying full price for a library where I would use less than half of it. I cant imagine I'm the only one who feels this way, and they are missing out on us as customers. VSL does a good job of this with their special editions 1-4, and standard vs expanded, as well as offering individual instruments for sale and even upgrade pricing to full collections from special editions or single instruments. But perhaps the extra fees from Native Instruments makes this impossible? Though I do see NI protected libraries for $99 (and less) by other companies so it seems do-able.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 20, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> You misunderstand, I would pay slightly more per module if I could buy it in pieces as needed. So for example they would sell just the brass part as a module, which lets say equates to 20% of the library (guessing here, dont know if it does) I would pay say 25% of the library price for this single module. So the idea is if you buy it as modules you pay slightly more vs buying the full library in one go, but you then have the option of only buying what you truly need. This could also be a great way to get a feel for part of the library, and then later upgrade to the full library if you feel its worth it. Or better yet, they already have it separated by "District" just sell those as individual products.
> 
> Basically I'm saying that I have way too much percussion so I cannot justify paying full price for a library where I would use less than half of it. I cant imagine I'm the only one who feels this way, and they are missing out on us as customers. VSL does a good job of this with their special editions 1-4, and standard vs expanded, as well as offering individual instruments for sale and even upgrade pricing to full collections from special editions or single instruments. But perhaps the extra fees from Native Instruments makes this impossible? Though I do see NI protected libraries for $99 (and less) by other companies so it seems do-able.



Ah ok I see what you're saying now. And that does make sense. I agree with you that it would be cool if they did that. My bigger wish is that the libraries (or at least Arks 1 and 2) were not split up by dynamics, because it's frustrating not to be able to just go from pp --> ff with a single patch. I do get that the split based on dynamics is central to the themes/marketing of these libs ... but still ... I question whether or not that was the best way to split up the content of the series.


----------



## blougui (Jan 24, 2018)

Any exemples-tracks to showcase, mates ?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2018)

blougui said:


> Any exemples-tracks to showcase, mates ?


I've been working on this track- not done but it features a fair amount of Ark 3 (and 1 and 2 and BOI).


----------



## blougui (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanx David !
Keep'em comin'

(What is BOI ?)


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow. Awesome.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 24, 2018)

blougui said:


> Thanx David !
> Keep'em comin'
> 
> (What is BOI ?)


Berlin Orchestra Inspire- used solo horn legato, and wind trills from it mostly for those quieter parts. I love OT’s way around trills.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 24, 2018)

I posted this in the member's composition forum. It was a more 'classical' orchestration I did a couple years ago that I just gave the epic facelift to--- 85% of it is Metropolis Arks!

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/late-holiday-track-metropolis-action-more.68290/


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 25, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I've been working on this track- not done but it features a fair amount of Ark 3 (and 1 and 2 and BOI).





Wow that's a great track!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 25, 2018)

Zhao Shen said:


> Sometimes the timbres of different articulations for the same instrument are so distinct that it sounds like different mic setups were used. A lot of the brass instruments are huge offenders for this type of behavior.



Yes, as someone who has done sampling with brass I can explain this to you.

Playing extremely loud dynamics on brass and doing deep sampling is EXTREMELY taxing on the players. You will need to do multiple sessions over multiple days if you are really doing a ton of deep sampling like this library has done. So.. setting up mics will be required again. Also, since the days change, the players' precise playing will change too; the sound they pick and the interpretation of the articulations will vary slightly. This just amounts to the human aspect of it.

One example within Ark 3 might be comparing the "Low Brass Marcato" against the "Low Brass Diminuendo" patches. In the Low Brass Marcato, the Tenor and Bass Trombones take a step back while the Contrabass Trombone blasts at full capacity; while in the Diminuendo patches, the Tenor / Bass Bones go full tilt and the Cimbasso makes a huge presence as well - atleast, to my brass affectionate ear, that is what I hear. They have different timbres of which I am familiar with as well as their placing within the room being distinct (and also visually shown within the trailer.)

So anyhow to wrap up - with brass, such a thing I completely understand why they are "offenders" of this behaviour, having experience in sampling them as well.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 25, 2018)

blougui said:


> Any exemples-tracks to showcase, mates ?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 25, 2018)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Yes, as someone who has done sampling with brass I can explain this to you.
> 
> Playing extremely loud dynamics on brass and doing deep sampling is EXTREMELY taxing on the players. You will need to do multiple sessions over multiple days if you are really doing a ton of deep sampling like this library has done. So.. setting up mics will be required again. Also, since the days change, the players' precise playing will change too; the sound they pick and the interpretation of the articulations will vary slightly. This just amounts to the human aspect of it.
> 
> ...



Good to understand why it happens, but that doesn't exactly change the fact that it's an undesirable result. Oh well. The brass was not the selling point of the library to me, so it's not as big a deal as it might be otherwise.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 25, 2018)

Zhao Shen said:


> Good to understand why it happens, but that doesn't exactly change the fact that it's an undesirable result. Oh well. The brass was not the selling point of the library to me, so it's not as big a deal as it might be otherwise.



Yea, I agree undesirable. Depending on if you have access to the recording space continuously one solution might be to mark the location of the mics and players' seats with tape on the ground, and *not* change any settings on the input levels! Not always possible; would take some logistical planning.

Sampling is a tough business, but the work is great fun too, always an exciting day when you do recording sessions! I've found percussion and strings to be easier to sample than woodwinds and brass, which can be more taxing on players and have much more limitations to what they can do. I am no master sampler but I learn more all the time.

As an anecdote, all brass instruments are made in several tunings as well (some very common and others extremely rare or obsolete) - and this is something to consider when composing or recording - but the details behind that, well that's a whole other story


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 27, 2018)

blougui said:


> Any exemples-tracks to showcase, mates ?



Here is another unfinished track where I use almost exclusively the 3 Arks. Love them !
Hope to finish this one by the end of the week end...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 27, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Here is another unfinished track where I use almost exclusively the 3 Arks. Love them !
> This is only with the Tree microphones. Hope to finish this one by the end of the week end...




Some EPIC ORC SORCERY :D


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 28, 2018)

I’m still on the fence over buying ark3 or ark1.

Any thoughts among owners of both on why get one or the other? What type of patches you use for what? And anything else owners might know or use personally ?
I have symphobia, Albion and cinesamples strings/brass.
Mainly work w trailers and hybrid stuff. 

I was also looking into strike force for the perc and ark3 seems to have plenty but not sure comparison wise


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 28, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I’m still on the fence over buying ark3 or ark1.
> 
> Any thoughts among owners of both on why get one or the other? What type of patches you use for what? And anything else owners might know or use personally ?
> I have symphobia, Albion and cinesamples strings/brass.
> ...



I thought this was pretty cool. A little loud at the event but it was still pretty inspiring


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 29, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I thought this was pretty cool. A little loud at the event but it was still pretty inspiring



cool thanks 

i guess whats keeping me undecided is that ark3 has spicc and some sort of legato patches as well for string/brass which is also what ark1 has.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 29, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> cool thanks
> 
> i guess whats keeping me undecided is that ark3 has spicc and some sort of legato patches as well for string/brass which is also what ark1 has.


ark 3 has no legato or sustain patches


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 29, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> cool thanks
> 
> i guess whats keeping me undecided is that ark3 has spicc and some sort of legato patches as well for string/brass which is also what ark1 has.



My suggestion: Buy first Ark 1 and next BF or next year buy Ark 3. Ark 1 is more versatile, has legato patches, but Ark 3 is a mind blowing experience. And they work great together!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jan 31, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I’m still on the fence over buying ark3 or ark1.
> 
> Any thoughts among owners of both on why get one or the other? What type of patches you use for what? And anything else owners might know or use personally ?
> I have symphobia, Albion and cinesamples strings/brass.
> ...


Both are useful - Ark 1 is much more of an all-round library and has legatos, sustains, shorts, cresc, etc, and an amazing choir - to my ears the most playable out there. And the perc ensemble hits are massive.

Ark 3 is just (last day I think) on offer, so that is something to consider. It is much less of an all-round library, no sustains or legatos, loads of percussion, it's more of a phrase/interesting articulations/repetitions library, and the pitched instrument shorts (strings, brass, wwind) don't have many RR"s, though the perc has loads. The string quintet articulations are an interesting addition.

In short:
Ark 1 - great all-rounder. I use it a lot
Ark 2 - more niche, if you don't have great perc library yet, definately worth getting. I use it here and there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I thought this was pretty cool. A little loud at the event but it was still pretty inspiring




BT - how is the guy a fair bit older than me but still looks like a 15 year old emo kid, whilst I'm sat here with my balding head and beer gut? I blame the weather in the uk.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 31, 2018)

mac said:


> BT - how is the guy a fair bit older than me but still looks like a 15 year old emo kid, whilst I'm sat here with my balding head and beer gut? I blame the weather in the uk.



Trance / electronic music has healing power!


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> Trance / electronic music has healing power!




You might be onto something, I do feel younger when I'm using nexus. I think I'll create a new trance track and take before and after photos, see if my hair grows back.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 31, 2018)

mac said:


> You might be onto something, I do feel younger when I'm using nexus. I think I'll create a new trance track and take before and after photos, see if my hair grows back.



Sylenth1 all the way baby!

If you're looking to get your hair back: google "ketaconazole shampoo". Also combine it with rogaine. Not immediate result but worth a try

Ive worried about hairloss since I was 16, I know all about it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 31, 2018)

Nils Neumann said:


>



Great dynamics! What was your approach to the increased volume?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Feb 5, 2018)

mikefox789 said:


> Great dynamics! What was your approach to the increased volume?


The standard approach for Epic music: layering, build up, constantly increasing modwheel and velocity.
Nothing special, Ark3 is just a extremely good library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 6, 2018)

hodshonf said:


> So...
> 
> I grabbed Ark 3 during the sale.
> 
> ...



Ark 1 with Ark 3 : Oh yes.
With VSL : No idea


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 6, 2018)

hodshonf said:


> cool.
> 
> i found an old credit card in my underwear drawer...
> 
> ...



You're welcome !
And next time you really don't know what to do with your money, ask me : I have a list


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 6, 2018)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Yes, as someone who has done sampling with brass I can explain this to you.
> 
> Playing extremely loud dynamics on brass and doing deep sampling is EXTREMELY taxing on the players. You will need to do multiple sessions over multiple days if you are really doing a ton of deep sampling like this library has done. So.. setting up mics will be required again. Also, since the days change, the players' precise playing will change too; the sound they pick and the interpretation of the articulations will vary slightly. This just amounts to the human aspect of it.
> 
> ...


Finally, someone explains it like it is. This would hold true in greater or lesser ways to the other instruments as well. A sampling session is hard on the players. Thanks for explaining that so clearly.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 6, 2018)

Another little exploration into the world of Ark 3, this time evoking a horrific tenor.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 3, 2018)

Thinking about picking this up for my next project. Would it work well for crazy in your face intense Strings/percussion/brass etc? Think MM:Fury Road


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 3, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Thinking about picking this up for my next project. Would it work well for crazy in your face intense Strings/percussion/brass etc? Think MM:Fury Road



"Crazy in your face intense" : Yes Sir


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 3, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Thinking about picking this up for my next project. Would it work well for crazy in your face intense Strings/percussion/brass etc? Think MM:Fury Road



Yes. It is PERFECT for that kind of stuff.

Here check out this track I recently wrote. Almost all the samples used are Metro Ark 3, there's a bit of Ark 1 in there, and tiny, tiny bit of other stuff. The drums, brass (not Trumpets though), and strings are Ark 3 and they're the stuff that's 'in-your-face'.


----------



## aaronventure (Mar 3, 2018)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Yes. It is PERFECT for that kind of stuff.
> 
> Here check out this track I recently wrote. Almost all the samples used are Metro Ark 3, there's a bit of Ark 1 in there, and tiny, tiny bit of other stuff. The drums, brass (not Trumpets though), and strings are Ark 3 and they're the stuff that's 'in-your-face'.




Oh man, you might want to go easy on that limiter :D

Wherever you send this, it will get pulled back in volume immediately. Whoever plays this on anything even remotely good will decrease the volume immediately. And then it sounds like shit compared to other music and all your limiting and loudness is for nothing. 

You basically ruined the instruments. If I want it to play louder, I can just crank up my speakers. And everybody else can, too. If a director wants it to be louder, they can apply a limiter on their own. But this, what you just did - it's irreversible.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 4, 2018)

aaronventure said:


> Oh man, you might want to go easy on that limiter :D
> 
> Wherever you send this, it will get pulled back in volume immediately. Whoever plays this on anything even remotely good will decrease the volume immediately. And then it sounds like shit compared to other music and all your limiting and loudness is for nothing.
> 
> You basically ruined the instruments. If I want it to play louder, I can just crank up my speakers. And everybody else can, too. If a director wants it to be louder, they can apply a limiter on their own. But this, what you just did - it's irreversible.



I've reduced it. I won't pretend to know anything about mixing lol.


----------



## aaronventure (Mar 4, 2018)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I've reduced it. I won't pretend to know anything about mixing lol.



It's all right! If your DAW has a LUFS meter, try aiming for ~ -14 Integrated LUFS. That's the norm for streaming today on Spotify, iTunes and YouTube and that's your safe zone. If you go above, they'll decrease the volume of your track. Since your piece here is all banging all the time, any and all heavy limiting will be wasted.

If your DAW doesn't have a LUFS meter, I'm sure there are freebies around (I haven't tested any, I use iZotope Insight).


----------

